# First Official CenTex Que & Brew August 9th-11th



## Misplaced Nebraskan

​
*What is it?*

Alright Y'all!  It's time for Texas to get on the map and join in on the many successful gatherings this site has started.  With a shared passion for outdoor (and even indoor) cooking, we want to bring together as many friends and families that we can.  There will be opportunities to learn, share knowledge, tips, tricks, and skills.  And plenty to eat.  

Also, Robert has offered to add some more brew to the que in that he is willing to share some of his skills and knowledge with his brewing equipment. Hopefully with some Irish Red   For those interested in learning about home brew, this is a great opportunity and provides more discussion fodder for the gathering.

*Who is invited?*

Anyone that is willing to travel.  No Texas affiliation required.  Everyone is family around the pit and welcome to join in.  The goal is to make this a reoccurring event and make new friendships and put faces to names.

*When is it?*

August 9th-11th, 2019.  The plan is to make a weekend of it if possible.  Those that can, could show up on Friday to start longer cooks that night to be prepared for Saturday.  And also a chance for more of the aforementioned camaraderie...  Saturday would be the main event of cooking and eating and hanging out all day.  The goal would be to have a wide variety of foods to taste and sample for all.  From Beef, Chicken, and Pork, to Poppers, Sides and more.  You are more than welcome to just come by on Saturday for the feast as well.

*How will we cook?*

If you have a portable pit to bring, there is a lot of room that Robert (

 tx smoker
 ) has generously donated to this event.  Between him and I we will have a lot of sq. inches of cook space available.  Or, you can cook in advance and bring a dish with you.

*Where is it?*

Again, Robert and his wife are kindly opening up their home and space for us to assemble.  It will be in Lago Vista, TX, North-West of Austin North of the lake.  Address will be made available by PM to those attending so as not to put his personal information online.  There will be areas to set up camp on Robert's property and some Hotels just down the road, linked here.

*Why do this?*

I mean... c'mon. Do we really need an excuse to gather a bunch of BBQ addicts and have a big shindig?!





























*What say y'all?*​


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

Attending & items:



 tx smoker
 +1


 Misplaced Nebraskan
 +1


 woodwindricky
 +1
@bigdaddy4760 +3 and Buzz
@bvbull200 (tentative)
@snakehead
@Matt_Tex +3
@tareed94 +1 +2 pups
@TXRick +1
@Thorpd01 +1
@hoity toit +1 (Tentative Saturday)
@GreytQ +1 (Saturday am)




*Cookers:*
Robert - Santa Maria, XL BGE, T-Pit Smoker, Propane Grill, digital electric stainless steel smoker
Zach - Weber Ranch and 26" kettle
Ricky - 4 Burner Cooktop Griddle
Maner - Reverse Flow Trailer pit and charcoal Grill

*Beef:*
reverse seared Piedmontese sirloin roast (Robert)
Shoulder Clod (Zach)
Fajits (Maner)
Dino Ribs (Maner)
Two Wagyu Briskets (Maner)
Ground Chuck (Robert)



*Pork:*
Pork Belly Burnt Ends (Zach)
Pork Butt (Maner x 2)


*Poultry:*
Smoked Turkey (Ricky)


Seafood:
Swai (Gerald)

*Other:*
Sausages (Maner)
Breakfast Fatties (Zach)
Biscuits And Gravy (Maner & Gerald)
Breakfast Sausage (Robert)
Bacon (Robert and Maner)
Pickles (Robert & Zach)
Smoked Cheddar Cheese (Robert)

*Sides:*
Deviled Eggs (Zach... well, the wife...)
Poppers (Maner)
Anasazi Beans (Maner)
BBQ Shrimp (Robert)
World Famous Salsa! (Gerald)
Tater Salad (Robert)
Mac & Cheese (tareed94)

*Dessert:*
Cheesecake Squares (Connie)
Cupcakes (Maner via Christa x36!!!)


*Drinks:*
Robert: Margs, 2 kegs of beer, water
Zach: Water and some whiskies
Maner: Beer and water


*Misc:*
Trash Cans - Robert
Trash Bags - Robert
Napkins - Robert
Paper Plates - Robert
Plastic Ware - Robert
Foil Pans (Maner)
Saran Wrap/Foil (Maner)
Charcoal
Wood Splits (Maner - Oak, Mesquite, Pecan)
Bluetooth speakers? (tareed94)
Tents
air beds
sleeping bags
Coolers
Canopy (Maner and Zach)
Tables (Maner x2)
Chairs (Maner, Zach x4)
To go boxes (Zach)
Games (tareed94 jenga or cornhole)


*Ice:*
Robert has a big commercial ice maker and should have us covered!

What else?


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

Tentative Menu / Schedule
Aim for 15:00 Saturday to have the big items done?

Friday August 9th:

16:00 - Arrival time (open for discussion with Robert)
Feel free to come sooner, just let 

 tx smoker
 (Robert) know.

Dinner - Burgers, Wings, Quick Snacks and eats (or Piedmontese Roast?)
Plenty-o-libations possibly Meatloaf

Start up Maner's trailer for the overnight cooks

Clod
Briskets
Pork Butts
anything else that needs time

Saturday August 10th:

Breakfast - Fatties, Biscuits and Gravy, Eggs, Bacon, yada yada...

Around 15:00? Aim for the main event?  That way those that are just swinging through have time to eat, relax and enjoy the day?

Veritable smorgasbord of food eating pleasures!

Snack the rest of the day away on everything.  Unless we want to try and do a lunch and then a BBQ Dinner?  Thoughts?

Sunday August 11th:

Breakfast tacos with leftover Q.

Pick Up.  Pack Out.  Nap the rest of the day and recover before Monday.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

@rabbithutch
@Thesmokerapprentice
@bigdaddy4760
@bvbull200


 texomakid


----------



## tx smoker

Great start Zach!! I have a LOT of info to share and will jump in the fracas real soon but can't right now. I have an appointment with a couple of friends at my little pub for some cold adult libations. I'll do my best to get on board with all the amenities, equipment, and opportunities either later today or tomorrow.

In a nut shell, this is gonna be a Texas sized kick in the a$$!!

Can't wait!!
Robert


----------



## tx smoker

Alrighty then...it's time to expand on what Zach has said. This may get a bit lengthy but it's well worth the read....I promise 

*ACCOMMODATIONS*​We have a sizable chunk of land and have spent many hours cleaning it up. The area to the left of the house looks like national park land. There is ample space to set up tents if you're into camping. It would be primitive camping but we do have bathroom and bathing facilities available in the house. If you wanna  come with a small camper or RV, I could possibly get you water but electricity would be a virtual impossibility. The area has lots of trees to provide shade from the Texas sun. Ricky and Connie always get the guest bedroom when they come but we do have a trundle bed in the office that can sleep two people. If you'd like to come for the overnight haul, first person to "reserve" the trundle bed gets it. We also have a really nice queen sized air mattress that we can set up in the game room which is VERY comfortable to sleep on. I believe Zach is planning to do the overnight gig and starting Friday and I'm pretty sure Ricky and Connie will be coming in Friday.  I have scheduled to take Friday off so will be here all day to welcome our guests.

* COOKING ARSENAL*
I have 5 cookers set up on the patio, all of which are available for you to use. First is the 42" Lynx Professional propane grill. It is a 4-burner unit with one of the burners being an infrared rotisserie burner in the rear and a second one being the infrared sear burner on the right side. That burner can be used on lower heat just for grilling or will go to 1100* for a flash sear or Cajun Blackened. I do have a rotisserie for this if you wanna do something a bit different






Next is the custom built 54" T-Pit. It is propane fired and probably one if the easiest smokers you'll ever use to maintain temps. The propane is regulated with a micro adjustable needle valve so you can literally dial it in to within a degree or two of where you want it and it'll pretty much stay there. Smoke is generated by chunks of wood in a stainless steel pan set on a grate above the two 6" low pressure burners. It is reverse flow from both ends so will maintain perfectly balanced temps throughout the cooking chamber. I have hickory, pecan, apple, and mesquite available.






Third is a commercial grade stainless steel digital electric smoker. Smoke is generated with one of the two A-Maze-N products. I have a myriad of pellets available so take your pick :-)






Next in line is the Sunterra Santa Maria grill that has been highlighted several times recently, including a pic that Zach included in his original post to this thread. I only have mesquite for this but can get something different if needed. It is a 36" grill and as seen in the pic Zach posted, it has the rotisserie if you'd like to go that route. I built and installed a configuration of 4 log lighters in the grill which are connected to a propane supply. With this, you can have your wood lit up and be cooking in a hurry. Once you have the wood burning, just turn the gas off. 






Last but certainly not least is the XL Big Green Egg. This is undeniably the best engineered, best built, most versatile and reliable piece of cooking equipment on the planet. If I could only have one cooker, this would be it. I have oak lump charcoal for this but you can easily add whatever wood you'd like to add. There are not a ton of accessories available but I have the most important one: the plate setter. This is an absolute necessity to do low and slow cooking.






If need be, I also have a 30" Dynasty grill in the garage that I can bring out and set up. This also is an ultra high quality grill and has been a work horse for me for a LONG time. Zach will be bringing his 37" Weber Ranch. We will have a total of 7 cookers available if necessary. As Zach said, that'll give us a lot of square inches of cooking space


*BREW ETC* 
I've been making my own beer for over 20 years and have the processes pretty well dialed in. I am willing to do an exhibition early Saturday morning making beer for anybody who would like to see how brainlessly easy it is and how little equipment is required.  I put off starting to brew my own thinking it was extremely involved and took a bunch of expensive equipment. I was wrong on all counts. Certainly you can make it more difficult than it needs to be and you can spend a fortune on equipment but you don't need to and still turn out world class beer. The entire process takes 3 hours start to finish so we'd need to get started early. The majority of the time is spent standing around waiting so there is time during the process to work on other stuff for food. Just let me know if anybody is interested and I'll make sure to have everything we need.  

I'll be setting up a margarita table on the patio complete with tons of ice (I just bought a commercial ice maker) and there'll be a keg of home brew iced down and the party tap running. Prudence tells me that I'd better have a second keg cold and make sure at least one of them is Irish Red Ale 

*AMENITIES* 
For your pleasure we have the swimming pool that will be dialed in perfectly for relaxation and to cool off. It's likely to be quite warm. We also have a huge game room in the house equipped with a pool table and poker table. I doubt many people will want to be inside but it's an option if you choose to exercise it. Please bring swim suits and towels. Every time we provide towels, we seem to lose a bunch of them 

*SEATING* 
The patio is almost 1000 square feet and completely covered. We have tables and seating for 14 on the patio. The pool deck is equipped with 6 nice chairs, all with ottomans, and there are 3 side tables. If you don't mind sitting on a stool, we can seat 12 more on the pool deck. There is also space to eat inside if you just need a break from the heat.    

* MORE BBQ FODDER* 
Zach posted a pic of his amazing looking brisket. Thought I'd toss on up covering a different angle of the BBQ spectrum. I'd always wrapped my ribs until I saw a post here from a guy that does his on a higher temp, does not wrap, and glazes them. This is my first run with unwrapped ribs and my first time using a glaze. These were done on the BGE and came out fantastic!! This is now my go-to method of smoking ribs.










One thing I should mention is that I only have 2 Maverick 732 thermometers and 1 instant read thermometer. Those are certainly available for use but you may want to consider bringing your own if you think you may need it.

Please feel free to respond to this post or shoot either one of us (Zach or myself) a PM if you have questions, need clarification, need directions / address, or anything else. We really want to pull out all the stops and make this one for the record books.....but we need your help to do it  I promise, you won't be disappointed!!

Signing off for now,
Robert


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

Excellent info and stockpile of cookers!  Thanks Robert.

As Robert eluded, I will have two kettles available, a 26" and the Weber Ranch 37".  Possibly the 22" as well if needed...















I think between the two of us, we may just need fuel and wood!  Hopefully that makes it easier for people to come on in and have fun without worrying about bringing a rig.  

Lastly, if there is enough interest but the dates need adjusting, I think we can discuss changing it up to accommodate (hopefully) if possible.  I know this is shorter notice than most events I've seen, but I'm hoping we can get a good turnout!


----------



## texomakid

I see I was called out! Now getting called out for a Texas BBQ invite ain't a bad thing but my lovely wife and myself will be heading to Colorado to celebrate our 20th Wedding anniversary to so some "Wheelin" in our jeep on the Alpine loop & Joe Bonamassa at Red Rock (bucket list item.) I'll have to read about it here on the forum but if this becomes a yearly event we WILL be at a future event. We love the Hill Country. Sounds like fun.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

texomakid said:


> I see I was called out! Now getting called out for a Texas BBQ invite ain't a bad thing but my lovely wife and myself will be heading to Colorado to celebrate our 20th Wedding anniversary to so some "Wheelin" in our jeep on the Alpine loop & Joe Bonamassa at Red Rock (bucket list item.) I'll have to read about it here on the forum but if this becomes a yearly event we WILL be at a future event. We love the Hill Country. Sounds like fun.




well that sounds like a valid excuse and pretty OK time right there...   That trip is on our list as well.  We rock the Taco though, so I guess there is supposed to be bad blood between us.  Jeepers vs Tacos and all ya know   But I will be interested in pics from the wheeling for sure!  enjoy it!

Congrats in advance on the 20 years too!

And yes this will be a yearly thing.  Gotta get our feet wet first though with this one then we can do it bigger next year!


----------



## tx smoker

_"I think between the two of us, we may just need fuel and wood! Hopefully that makes it easier for people to come on in and have fun without worrying about bringing a rig." _

I know how cumbersome it can loading up a bunch of stuff for a road trip so I'll toss out a couple offers:

The smoker woods and pellets I currently have available are already noted but if somebody wants to use something different, just let me know. I'll pick it up so you won't need to worry about packing and transporting it.

I'll also offer to buy some meat if there is a cost or transportation issue involved with you bringing it. I'll happily pick up brisket, ribs (beef or pork), pork butts, or whatever else you may want to cook. Just let me know and I'll make a stop on Thursday and grab it.

It was not planned this way, just strictly coincidence. I placed a sizable order of Piedmontese beef two days ago that is being delivered on Wednesday the 7th, two days before our event. This order along with what will still be in the freezer from my three previous orders will give a bunch of different steaks and several different roasts to sample if there is interest in giving it a try. Just say so and we can figure out what you want to cook and I'll get it out to defrost.

Sweetening the pot a bit,
Robert


----------



## tx smoker

I had another thought (brain fart??) this morning for a possible second option of activities / exhibitions: sausage making. If anybody has dabbled with the idea of making sausage but has not pulled the trigger, we can do a run with it. You make it, I'll walk you through the process. I have a ton of great recipes, all the equipment, and virtually every spice known to man....as well as plenty of meat in the freezer. Here is the only caveat. To do both beer and sausage, somebody would need to be here early on Friday for one or the other. There won't be time to do both on Saturday morning. Truth be told, if the decision is made to do both, I'd prefer to do the sausage on Friday and beer on Saturday. Regardless of which day we do the sausage, it can be smoked on Saturday, added to the coffers for dinner, and you take what's left home with you. The sausage would definitely benefit from being done Friday so it can hang in the fridge overnight to bloom and get happy though.

Adding options,
Robert


----------



## woodwindricky




----------



## woodwindricky

Thought I'd add this to the mix. We'll bring our 4 burner 604sq" Camp Chef flattop to the party. help with cooking side dishes and will be great for making breakfast in the morning.

To those of you considering taking Robert up on his beer and sausage making class. Robert is the MAN! He has taught me everything I know about both! And yes, it is a simple process. If you can boil water and follow a receipe, then you too will be able to make great craft beer. I've been doing it for 3yrs now.

Robert also started me on my curing meats and makeing sausage journey. I now make my own bacon, pastrami, roast beef, and am into dried artisan sausages big time. Bottom line is if you really want to learn how to brew beer and/or make sausage, Robert is a wealth of great info!!


----------



## tx smoker

Damn Ricky....you're making me blush, now stop that 

Seriously my friend, I am humbled by your accolades but the reality is that all I've done is pass along information as it was passed to me by some of the great people in this forum. It's the legacy of SMF. You have certainly embraced the lifestyle with gusto and enthusiasm!!

There is no question that doing so much stuff yourself can be a life changer. Heck, look what it's done for Connie. She can actually eat real food now without fear of getting sick. You just can't get food or beer of the same quality and flavor buying it commercially. Yes, it takes time and commitment but it's well worth the effort.

Very much appreciate the offer to bring the griddle. I can see a huge benefit having that on hand. I can also see about 10 pounds of homemade bacon on that thing one morning for breakfast. We'd drive the neighbors nuts!! Oh well...all they need to do is join SMF and they can attend.

See everybody in a month or so,
Robert


----------



## tx smoker

Hey y'all! A couple weeks ago Tracy found this really good pre-made margarita mix. We have been enjoying it quite a lot hanging out in the pool so thought I'd pick up a bottle or two for our Cen Tex Que & Brew event







Here ya go. This is 24) 2 liter bottles. At worst, this will hopefully get us through Friday evening and Tracy can run into town Saturday morning to get some more 

Hee hee hee,
Robert


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

woodwindricky said:


> Thought I'd add this to the mix. We'll bring our 4 burner Camp Chef flattop to the party. help with cooking side dishes and will be great for making breakfast in the morning.
> 
> To those of you considering taking Robert up on his beer and sausage making class. Robert is the MAN! He has taught me everything I know about both! And yes, it is a simple process. If you can boil water and follow a receipe, then you too will be able to make great craft beer. I've been doing it for 3yrs now.
> 
> Robert also started me on my curing meats and makeing sausage journey. I now make my own bacon, pastrami, roast beef, and am into dried artisan sausages big time. Bottom line is if you really want to learn how to brew beer and/or make sausage, Robert is a wealth of great info!!



Thanks Ricky!  that will come in handy!  and I second all the accolades.  Glad y'all can make it up.  I know it'll be a blast.



tx smoker said:


> Hey y'all! A couple weeks ago Tracy found this really good pre-made margarita mix. We have been enjoying it quite a lot hanging out in the pool so thought I'd pick up a bottle or two for our Cen Tex Que & Brew event
> 
> View attachment 400024
> 
> 
> Here ya go. This is 24) 2 liter bottles. At worst, this will hopefully get us through Friday evening and Tracy can run into town Saturday morning to get some more
> 
> Hee hee hee,
> Robert



Welp... That should help get the conversations flowing!


----------



## tx smoker

_"Welp... That should help get the conversations flowing! "_

It's gonna get something flowing....I'm just not sure what it'll be. Conversation is always a good start though

Ice maker working over-time,
Robert


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

Bumping this again for visibility.  Gonna have to go out and start finding TX members so I can tag them in here.  I know there has to be more on here that would be interested in this.

I'll do some tagging in a bit


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

Tagging y'all based on location for potential interest to join or to help tag other people that may be interested as a heads up!  The more we can get together, the merrier!

@gary s 
@sammartin 
@tallbm 
@bvbull200 
@bigdaddy4760 
@bdskelly 

Or feel free to swing in here and BS a little.


----------



## tx smoker

Zach....thanks for letting these folks know what's going on with our little shindig. I see some names here of folks I'd love to meet. Let's hope at least a couple of them are willing to take a ride to the Hill Country.

Fingers X'ed,
Robert


----------



## bigdaddy4760

I am in with my rig Zach & Robert


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

bigdaddy4760 said:


> I am in with my rig Zach & Robert


Woot!  gonna need a pic though


----------



## tx smoker

Awesome!! If it's a trailer pit, fear not. We have a large turn-out at the back end of the driveway that's plenty big and only a few steps from the patio....and the margaritas :-) There is one that got missed and one that I have communicated with who had an interest in bringing some of the Nor Tex folks down for a Hill Country experience. That would be @crankybuzzard  Hopefully he will see this and decide to make the 3 hour drive down from the Dallas area

Hoping to see this get bigger,
Robert


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

tx smoker said:


> Awesome!! If it's a trailer pit, fear not. We have a large turn-out at the back end of the driveway that's plenty big and only a few steps from the patio....and the margaritas :-) There is one that got missed and one that I have communicated with who had an interest in bringing some of the Nor Tex folks down for a Hill Country experience. That would be @crankybuzzard  Hopefully he will see this and decide to make the 3 hour drive down from the Fallas area
> 
> Hoping to see this get bigger,
> Robert



I meant to tag him but aw it's been a bit since he's been on.

Maner has a sweet trailer rig.  We do not need anymore cookers with ours combined and that thing.  Even if half of Texas comes   we'll feed em.


----------



## bigdaddy4760

Whats the plan just bring what ever and cook


----------



## bigdaddy4760

tx smoker said:


> _"I think between the two of us, we may just need fuel and wood! Hopefully that makes it easier for people to come on in and have fun without worrying about bringing a rig." _
> 
> I know how cumbersome it can loading up a bunch of stuff for a road trip so I'll toss out a couple offers:
> 
> The smoker woods and pellets I currently have available are already noted but if somebody wants to use something different, just let me know. I'll pick it up so you won't need to worry about packing and transporting it.
> 
> I'll also offer to buy some meat if there is a cost or transportation issue involved with you bringing it. I'll happily pick up brisket, ribs (beef or pork), pork butts, or whatever else you may want to cook. Just let me know and I'll make a stop on Thursday and grab it.
> 
> It was not planned this way, just strictly coincidence. I placed a sizable order of Piedmontese beef two days ago that is being delivered on Wednesday the 7th, two days before our event. This order along with what will still be in the freezer from my three previous orders will give a bunch of different steaks and several different roasts to sample if there is interest in giving it a try. Just say so and we can figure out what you want to cook and I'll get it out to defrost.
> 
> Sweetening the pot a bit,
> Robert


I have on hand post oak, pecan and mesquite if needed.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

bigdaddy4760 said:


> Whats the plan just bring what ever and cook


Still hashing it out but we'll come up with a list of who's bringing what.  Sorta have a list but I'll update the first posts .  Trying to get people interested first. Little slower start than anticipated.  I'll push it in the ATX thread on TW too. Loooots of locals that will like that I'm sure.


----------



## bigdaddy4760

I will hit the cooking team up. You know some of them will want to come hang out.


----------



## tx smoker

_"Whats the plan just bring what ever and cook"_

 Well well well....if you're willing to bring a rig like this, I'm willing to buy the meat to go on it. You just tell me what you want, and it'll be here waiting for you...unless you want to prep it in advance. I'd think that a Friday start would be beneficial if there's any way you can swing it. However....like Zach, I'd love to see a pic or two of your rig.

Waiting with baited breath,
Robert


----------



## bigdaddy4760

Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> Still hashing it out but we'll come up with a list of who's bringing what.  Sorta have a list but I'll update the first posts .  Trying to get people interested first. Little slower start than anticipated.  I'll push it in the ATX thread on TW too. Loooots of locals that will like that I'm sure.


----------



## bigdaddy4760

tx smoker said:


> _"Whats the plan just bring what ever and cook"_
> 
> Well well well....if you're willing to bring a rig like this, I'm willing to buy the meat to go on it. You just tell me what you want, and it'll be here waiting for you...unless you want to prep it in advance. I'd think that a Friday start would be beneficial if there's any way you can swing it. However....like Zach, I'd love to see a pic or two of your rig.
> 
> Waiting with baited breath,
> Robert


You dont have to buy the meat. I can bring what I will cook. Sent you a PM  link to my build thread to look at pic's


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

bigdaddy4760 said:


> You dont have to buy the meat. I can bring what I will cook. Sent you a PM  link to my build thread to look at pic's


Post pics here too

Gotta entice some members! 

You know I like pics...


----------



## tallbm

Hey guys, thanks for thinking of me!
I won't be able to make the trip but I'll see if I can somehow give an assist


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

tallbm said:


> Hey guys, thanks for thinking of me!
> I won't be able to make the trip but I'll see if I can somehow give an assist


You'll be there in spirit I'm sure.  If you know any other members willing to trek out, could you tag them please?  Still trying to get my feet wet and find em all.  Much appreciated.


----------



## tx smoker

I checked out the pics of the rig. That is one sweet setup!! It'll certainly look good in my driveway. Maybe I can force-feed you enough margaritas that you'll leave without it and forget that it's here 

I would ask that people start posting what they intend to cook if possible. I just don't want to look up  Saturday afternoon and we have 7 briskets and nothing else. That'd sort of defeat what we are attempting to do. I'm open to cooking whatever is needed to fill in some of the blanks to get the variety of food we are wanting to present. One thing I am considering is a smoked, reverse seared Piedmontese sirloin roast. Texas Land And Cattle restaurant serves one (not Piedmontese) that has become somewhat famous. Many people have tried to replicate it with no success. I may very well give it s shot and see what I can pull off. My final decision however will be predicated by what other people are planning to cook.

Ricky....sounds like your 4 burner flat top may get some use for  cooking breakfast Saturday morning. I have a ton of different types and flavors of bacon and can't help but think Connie is gonna want to fire that thing up do some cooking. We may have a nice sized group for breakfast it appears. If she's wanting to jump on that idea, let me know what else, if anything, she will need to make a stunner of a meal.

Gearing up for the blow-out party of the century :-)
Robert


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

I have a big 'ol shoulder clod that Will be cooked up for the event.  Probably start friday night late and aim for mid afternoon Saturday on that.  As well as Pork Belly Burnt ends.

I'll get one of the first posts updated with food items so we can track it better.


Potential items: Brisket, Pork Products (loins, butts, ribs), Fatties (would be good for breakfast),  Armadillo eggs and Poppers for snacks, Chicken (wings and/or whole), Fish. 

Non Smoked Items: Plates, plastic ware, napkins, trash cans and bags, coolers, drinks, snacks, etc.

will go update above!


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

sneak peak at 

 bigdaddy4760
 's setup while he awaits approval


----------



## tx smoker

_I have a big 'ol shoulder clod that Will be cooked up for the event. Probably start friday night late and aim for mid afternoon Saturday on that. As well as Pork Belly Burnt ends.+_

Never cooked or eaten clod but it's been on the bucket list for a while. Cannot wait to get in on some of that. Thank you Zach!!

_Non Smoked Items: Plates, plastic ware, napkins, trash cans and bags, coolers, drinks, snacks, etc._

I'll take care of all the dry goods: plates, plastic ware, napkins, trash cans, and bags. No need for people to be packing that stuff and carting it all over the state. I do have a couple of coolers but if people are travelling they will most likely have their own with them. I think with any of the above mentioned appetizers in your reply, I don't know that "snacks" will be needed but it never hurts to have simple stuff to munch on :-) I'll also have a case or two of water, 2 kegs of beer, and enough margaritas to float a battleship. We have a commercial ice maker that can turn out 100 lbs. of ice a day so hopefully it'll be enough to keep up with demand.

Starting to see the blanks getting filled in,
Robert


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

tx smoker said:


> _I have a big 'ol shoulder clod that Will be cooked up for the event. Probably start friday night late and aim for mid afternoon Saturday on that. As well as Pork Belly Burnt ends.+_
> 
> Never cooked or eaten clod but it's been on the bucket list for a while. Cannot wait to get in on some of that. Thank you Zach!!
> 
> _Non Smoked Items: Plates, plastic ware, napkins, trash cans and bags, coolers, drinks, snacks, etc._
> 
> I'll take care of all the dry goods: plates, plastic ware, napkins, trash cans, and bags. No need for people to be packing that stuff and carting it all over the state. I do have a couple of coolers but if people are travelling they will most likely have their own with them. I think with any of the above mentioned appetizers in your reply, I don't know that "snacks" will be needed but it never hurts to have simple stuff to munch on :-) I'll also have a case or two of water, 2 kegs of beer, and enough margaritas to float a battleship. We have a commercial ice maker that can turn out 100 lbs. of ice a day so hopefully it'll be enough to keep up with demand.
> 
> Starting to see the blanks getting filled in,
> Robert




Updated post 2, well I need to update again.

I've also got a big 140 qt Orca Cooler.  I'll update the post again real quick


----------



## bvbull200

I'm on the tentative list!  Competition the week before, which is a bit exhausting (4 events in 3 days), plus already some time away from the office.

I'd love to make it, though.  Sounds like a hell of a time.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

bvbull200 said:


> I'm on the tentative list!  Competition the week before, which is a bit exhausting (4 events in 3 days), plus already some time away from the office.
> 
> I'd love to make it, though.  Sounds like a hell of a time.


You know you have a spot saved!  Just bring me a lot of that rub!


----------



## bvbull200

Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> You know you have a spot saved!  Just bring me a lot of that rub!



If I'm there, I will have PLENTY of rub on hand.  Ought to have the new stuff in, too ;).


----------



## bigdaddy4760

tx smoker said:


> I checked out the pics of the rig. That is one sweet setup!! It'll certainly look good in my driveway. Maybe I can force-feed you enough margaritas that you'll leave without it and forget that it's here
> 
> I would ask that people start posting what they intend to cook if possible. I just don't want to look up  Saturday afternoon and we have 7 briskets and nothing else. That'd sort of defeat what we are attempting to do. I'm open to cooking whatever is needed to fill in some of the blanks to get the variety of food we are wanting to present. One thing I am considering is a smoked, reverse seared Piedmontese sirloin roast. Texas Land And Cattle restaurant serves one (not Piedmontese) that has become somewhat famous. Many people have tried to replicate it with no success. I may very well give it s shot and see what I can pull off. My final decision however will be predicated by what other people are planning to cook.
> 
> Ricky....sounds like your 4 burner flat top may get some use for  cooking breakfast Saturday morning. I have a ton of different types and flavors of bacon and can't help but think Connie is gonna want to fire that thing up do some cooking. We may have a nice sized group for breakfast it appears. If she's wanting to jump on that idea, let me know what else, if anything, she will need to make a stunner of a meal.
> 
> Gearing up for the blow-out party of the century :-)
> Robert


Bringing sausages, beef fajitas and dino ribs for snacking. Two Waygu briskets and two butts also for a slow cook. I will stuff and bacon wrap a bunch of jalapenos also. I will bring some Anasazi beans for a big pot. 
Trailer and service boxes are loaded with dinner trays, assorted sizes of dispsoable pans, foil and all the stuff needed to cook. Coolers of ice and beer. 
Two folding tables, pop up canopy and chairs, trash can with bags.
Zach we should try my bean concontion I have been working on since you doing PBB's.


----------



## bvbull200

bigdaddy4760 said:


> Bringing sausages, beef fajitas and dino ribs for snacking. Two Waygu briskets and two butts also for a slow cook. I will stuff and bacon wrap a bunch of jalapenos also. I will bring some Anasazi beans for a big pot.
> Trailer and service boxes are loaded with dinner trays, assorted sizes of dispsoable pans, foil and all the stuff needed to cook. Coolers of ice and beer.
> Two folding tables, pop up canopy and chairs, trash can with bags.
> Zach we should try my bean concontion I have been working on since you doing PBB's.



Well, if 

 bigdaddy4760
 has all of that, that leaves the rest of us with...napkins?



That's awesome, Maner.  Now I REALLY need to make it happen to get down there!


----------



## tx smoker

_Bringing sausages, beef fajitas and dino ribs for snacking. Two Waygu briskets and two butts also for a slow cook. I will stuff and bacon wrap a bunch of jalapenos also. I will bring some Anasazi beans for a big pot. 
Trailer and service boxes are loaded with dinner trays, assorted sizes of dispsoable pans, foil and all the stuff needed to cook. Coolers of ice and beer. 
Two folding tables, pop up canopy and chairs, trash can with bags.
Zach we should try my bean concontion I have been working on since you doing PBB's
_
Sounds like we will have more than enough to eat and my smoked sirloin is still a safe possibility. I will however stay out of the bidding for proteins for now but am gonna throw my hat into the ring for an appetizer. Zach....please put me down for BBQ shrimp. That has always been a HUGE hit and I don't see a lot thus far for seafood.

Breaking out the devaining knife,
Robert


----------



## tx smoker

_"Well, if 

 bigdaddy4760
 has all of that, that leaves the rest of us with...napkins?_"

I have the napkins covered. Sounds like you can just come down empty handed 


"

_That's awesome, Maner.  Now I REALLY need to make it happen to get down there!"
_
Bryan...if there is any way you can make it down here, I'd be thrilled!! we had a lengthy text message conversation several years ago over a holiday weekend when my wife was out of town. That was a great time and it'd be fantastic to meet you in person. 

Here's hoping,
Robert


----------



## bvbull200

tx smoker said:


> _"Well, if
> 
> bigdaddy4760
> has all of that, that leaves the rest of us with...napkins?_"
> 
> I have the napkins covered. Sounds like you can just come down empty handed
> 
> 
> "
> 
> _That's awesome, Maner.  Now I REALLY need to make it happen to get down there!"
> _
> Bryan...if there is any way you can make it down here, I'd be thrilled!! we had a lengthy text message conversation several years ago over a holiday weekend when my wife was out of town. That was a great time and it'd be fantastic to meet you in person.
> 
> Here's hoping,
> Robert



Yes!!!!  I remember!  That was from my first smoking thread ever:

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...nd-suggestions-requested.147782/#post-1048284

That brisket was actually quite good and gave me a false sense of confidence.  It took me a handful of cooks to meet and exceed that bar again .  I'd love to meet up and chat in person as well!

Working it out with the wife to come on down there.  I'd love to bring the family if I go.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## tx smoker

_"Yes!!!! I remember! That was from my first smoking thread ever"_

Yep....that thread then turned into a huge thread about bourbon which went on for weeks. A whole lot of people jumped into that one.

_"Working it out with the wife to come on down there. I'd love to bring the family if I go. Fingers crossed!"_

This is all about friends and family so hopefully it'll work out. Please don't hesitate to let me know if there is anything at all I can do to help facilitate your being able to attend....with the family of course.

Robert


----------



## bigdaddy4760

tx smoker said:


> _Bringing sausages, beef fajitas and dino ribs for snacking. Two Waygu briskets and two butts also for a slow cook. I will stuff and bacon wrap a bunch of jalapenos also. I will bring some Anasazi beans for a big pot.
> Trailer and service boxes are loaded with dinner trays, assorted sizes of dispsoable pans, foil and all the stuff needed to cook. Coolers of ice and beer.
> Two folding tables, pop up canopy and chairs, trash can with bags.
> Zach we should try my bean concontion I have been working on since you doing PBB's
> _
> Sounds like we will have more than enough to eat and my smoked sirloin is still a safe possibility. I will however stay out of the bidding for proteins for now but am gonna throw my hat into the ring for an appetizer. Zach....please put me down for BBQ shrimp. That has always been a HUGE hit and I don't see a lot thus far for seafood.
> 
> Breaking out the devaining knife,
> Robert


Shrimps sound good. I would like to try the Sirloin also.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

bvbull200 said:


> If I'm there, I will have PLENTY of rub on hand.  Ought to have the new stuff in, too ;).



Yes! awesome.  Thank you.



bigdaddy4760 said:


> Bringing sausages, beef fajitas and dino ribs for snacking. Two Waygu briskets and two butts also for a slow cook. I will stuff and bacon wrap a bunch of jalapenos also. I will bring some Anasazi beans for a big pot.
> Trailer and service boxes are loaded with dinner trays, assorted sizes of dispsoable pans, foil and all the stuff needed to cook. Coolers of ice and beer.
> Two folding tables, pop up canopy and chairs, trash can with bags.
> Zach we should try my bean concontion I have been working on since you doing PBB's.



Updated and thanks a ton!  In for the beans too!



tx smoker said:


> _Bringing sausages, beef fajitas and dino ribs for snacking. Two Waygu briskets and two butts also for a slow cook. I will stuff and bacon wrap a bunch of jalapenos also. I will bring some Anasazi beans for a big pot.
> Trailer and service boxes are loaded with dinner trays, assorted sizes of dispsoable pans, foil and all the stuff needed to cook. Coolers of ice and beer.
> Two folding tables, pop up canopy and chairs, trash can with bags.
> Zach we should try my bean concontion I have been working on since you doing PBB's
> _
> Sounds like we will have more than enough to eat and my smoked sirloin is still a safe possibility. I will however stay out of the bidding for proteins for now but am gonna throw my hat into the ring for an appetizer. Zach....please put me down for BBQ shrimp. That has always been a HUGE hit and I don't see a lot thus far for seafood.
> 
> Breaking out the devaining knife,
> Robert



Shrimp added!



bvbull200 said:


> Yes!!!!  I remember!  That was from my first smoking thread ever:
> 
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...nd-suggestions-requested.147782/#post-1048284
> 
> That brisket was actually quite good and gave me a false sense of confidence.  It took me a handful of cooks to meet and exceed that bar again .  I'd love to meet up and chat in person as well!
> 
> Working it out with the wife to come on down there.  I'd love to bring the family if I go.  Fingers crossed!



Wierd... a thread you started turned to whiskey?!  hahaha.  BBQ and whiskey go good together... and beer... and margs... lol


----------



## bigdaddy4760

bvbull200 said:


> Yes!!!!  I remember!  That was from my first smoking thread ever:
> 
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...nd-suggestions-requested.147782/#post-1048284
> 
> That brisket was actually quite good and gave me a false sense of confidence.  It took me a handful of cooks to meet and exceed that bar again .  I'd love to meet up and chat in person as well!
> 
> Working it out with the wife to come on down there.  I'd love to bring the family if I go.  Fingers crossed!


Need U-Dust bad!


----------



## tx smoker

_"Shrimps sound good. I would like to try the Sirloin also."_

Well Zach, I guess it'd been decided. Could you please put me down for smoked reverse sear Piedmontese sirloin roast?

Mind made up,
Robert


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

tx smoker said:


> _"Shrimps sound good. I would like to try the Sirloin also."_
> 
> Well Zach, I guess it'd been decided. Could you please put me down for smoked reverse sear Piedmontese sirloin roast?
> 
> Mind made up,
> Robert


Already had you on there


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

Also... Super fun fact I just learned!  that old thread of 

 bvbull200
 's... he responded to your comment about Booker's Bourbon and not hearing of it.  He is one of the biggest Booker's drinkers I know now!  and He got me into it big time!  did you see the Booker's 30th bottle in my Gator post?  That was his!

Full circle.  Too funny!  Bryan HAS to come down now!


----------



## bigdaddy4760

Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> Attending & items:
> 
> 
> 
> tx smoker
> 
> 
> 
> Misplaced Nebraskan
> 
> @woodwindricky
> 
> 
> bigdaddy4760
> 
> 
> 
> bvbull200
> (tentative)
> 
> 
> *Cookers:*
> Robert - Santa Maria, Large BGE, T-Pit Smoker, Propane Grill
> Zach - Weber Ranch and 26" kettle
> Ricky - 4 Burner Cooktop Griddle
> Maner - Reverse Flow Trailer pit and charcoal Grill
> 
> *Beef:*
> reverse seared Piedmontese sirloin roast (Robert)
> Shoulder Clod (Zach)
> Fajits (Maner)
> Dino Ribs (Maner)
> Two Wagyu Briskets (Maner)
> 
> 
> 
> *Pork:*
> Pork Belly Burnt Ends (Zach)
> 
> 
> 
> *Poultry:*
> 
> 
> 
> *Other:*
> Sausages (Maner)
> 
> *Sides:*
> Deviled Eggs (Zach... well, the wife...)
> Poppers (Maner)
> Anasazi Beans (Maner)
> BBQ Shrimp (Robert)
> 
> *Drinks:*
> Robert: Margs, 2 kegs of beer, water
> Zach: Water and some whiskies
> 
> 
> 
> *Misc:*
> Trash Cans - Robert
> Trash Bags - Robert
> Napkins - Robert
> Paper Plates - Robert
> Plastic Ware - Robert
> Foil Pans (Maner)
> Saran Wrap/Foil (Maner)
> Charcoal
> Wood Splits (Maner - Oak, Mesquite, Pecan)
> Bluetooth speakers?
> Tents
> air beds
> sleeping bags
> Coolers
> Canopy (Maner and Zach)
> Tables (Maner x2)
> Chairs (Maner, Zach x4)
> 
> 
> *Ice:*
> Robert has a big commercial ice maker and should have us covered!
> 
> What else?


Two butts also


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

bigdaddy4760 said:


> Two butts also


gotcha!  sorry... too long of list to go through you posted!  Thanks again sir!


----------



## tx smoker

_"Also... Super fun fact I just learned! that old thread of 

 bvbull200
 's... he responded to your comment about Booker's Bourbon and not hearing of it. He is one of the biggest Booker's drinkers I know now! and He got me into it big time! did you see the Booker's 30th bottle in my Gator post? That was his!

Full circle. Too funny! Bryan HAS to come down now!"_

Oh now that's funny!! Booker's is my absolute favorite, although I drink very little of it. I'm mostly a beer guy. I'll do Knob Creek if it's available though.

This was gifted to me about a year ago and I know nothing about it but will contribute it to the cause if it's worthy.







Started a batch of spicy pickled garlic a few days ago that should be ready by then....and it should be really spicy!!






And just for you Zach, to wash down that spicy garlic, a frosty mug of your favorite Irish Red Ale






Stirring it up now,
Robert


----------



## bvbull200

Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> Also... Super fun fact I just learned!  that old thread of
> 
> bvbull200
> 's... he responded to your comment about Booker's Bourbon and not hearing of it.  He is one of the biggest Booker's drinkers I know now!  and He got me into it big time!  did you see the Booker's 30th bottle in my Gator post?  That was his!
> 
> Full circle.  Too funny!  Bryan HAS to come down now!



Yeah, I'm a bit of a Booker's addict, now. I blame 

 tx smoker
 . A little older picture, but shows most of the batches on hand (14 pictured), including my Booker's Rye .







Plenty of empties, too .







Not all that long after that thread - 6 months maybe - I got a bottle of what has ultimately become my favorite bourbon of all time (even better than some REALLY coveted stuff I've had the chance to try).

Booker's 2015-01 Big Man, Small Batch







Drank that one too quickly. 

If I can make it, best believe there will be Booker's on board!


----------



## tx smoker

_"If I can make it, best believe there will be Booker's on board!"_

At this point, there is no way you can miss this. You're in it hook, line, and sinker 

Ever hopeful,
Robert


----------



## tx smoker

_"Updated post 2, well I need to update again."_

Hey amigo....couple of updates on your update. It is actually an XL big Green Egg, which is considerably larger than the L. Also, you missed the digital electric stainless steel smoker all together.

A lot going on with Zach's day :-)
Robert


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

tx smoker said:


> _"Updated post 2, well I need to update again."_
> 
> Hey amigo....couple of updates on your update. It is actually an XL big Green Egg, which is considerably larger than the L. Also, you missed the digital electric stainless steel smoker all together.
> 
> A lot going on with Zach's day :-)
> Robert


Updated!  More coffee needed haha


----------



## bigdaddy4760

tx smoker said:


> _"Also... Super fun fact I just learned! that old thread of
> 
> bvbull200
> 's... he responded to your comment about Booker's Bourbon and not hearing of it. He is one of the biggest Booker's drinkers I know now! and He got me into it big time! did you see the Booker's 30th bottle in my Gator post? That was his!
> 
> Full circle. Too funny! Bryan HAS to come down now!"_
> 
> Oh now that's funny!! Booker's is my absolute favorite, although I drink very little of it. I'm mostly a beer guy. I'll do Knob Creek if it's available though.
> 
> This was gifted to me about a year ago and I know nothing about it but will contribute it to the cause if it's worthy.
> View attachment 400176
> 
> 
> Started a batch of spicy pickled garlic a few days ago that should be ready by then....and it should be really spicy!!
> View attachment 400177
> 
> 
> And just for you Zach, to wash down that spicy garlic, a frosty mug of your favorite Irish Red Ale
> View attachment 400178
> 
> 
> Stirring it up now,
> Robert


Cant wait to try this beer!


----------



## tx smoker

_"Cant wait to try this beer!"_

I'll send you a PM with a couple of pints as a lead-in for next month 
There will be plenty but I think I need to do more than just one flavor. I'm thinking the Irish Red (that's a given) and maybe a Nut Brown Ale. Give folks some variety in their diet.

Quite the dietitian,
Robert


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

bigdaddy4760 said:


> Cant wait to try this beer!


Bring the bubba keg 

It is some good stuff!  I went back a couple times for more...


----------



## bigdaddy4760

Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> Bring the bubba keg
> 
> It is some good stuff!  I went back a couple times for more...


You know I will have my BK with me.


----------



## tareed94

Oh man. I think my friend is coming in from Florida that weekend whom I haven't seen in almost 2 years now. Let me see what is going down and I'll see if the logistics work out! Are dogs welcome? I've got two "little" mutts (40-50 pounds each) that love taking trips. They can definitely be left on a tie out or I can try to find someone to keep them if I can make it that weekend. The 11th is actually my birthday too. Haha


----------



## bvbull200

Well, damn.  The date finally fully registered with me.  I KNOW it says August, but I had September in my head.  That is the week after we do a fundraising cook and a couple weeks before competition, not the week after.  I'm quite scatterbrained at the moment.

Makes it fairly unlikely that I can swing it, but I'll try.


----------



## woodwindricky

looks like y'all have the beef and pork covered. Zack, put me down for a smoked turkey and if we have any room, Connie can bring her cheesecake squares for dessert


----------



## tx smoker

YO RICKY!! Glad you could join in the melee. If I might suggest, brine that bird for 2 to 3 days and I'll offer up the BGE to cook it on. Best turkey I'e ever had came of that Egg and I'd give mt first born child and a pint of blood for another one. I used to have a great brine recipe for turkey but seem to have lost it. If anybody has a good recipe to pass long to Ricky for brining a big bird, please do share. He is at a loss as this is his first attempt....help would be greatly appreciated.

hoping to help my brother from another mother,
Robert


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

tareed94 said:


> Oh man. I think my friend is coming in from Florida that weekend whom I haven't seen in almost 2 years now. Let me see what is going down and I'll see if the logistics work out! Are dogs welcome? I've got two "little" mutts (40-50 pounds each) that love taking trips. They can definitely be left on a tie out or I can try to find someone to keep them if I can make it that weekend. The 11th is actually my birthday too. Haha



Robert will have to chime in on the dogs as it's his place.  But let us know on the schedule with your buddy.  At this point a +1 may be needed to help consume some food! 



bvbull200 said:


> Well, damn.  The date finally fully registered with me.  I KNOW it says August, but I had September in my head.  That is the week after we do a fundraising cook and a couple weeks before competition, not the week after.  I'm quite scatterbrained at the moment.
> 
> Makes it fairly unlikely that I can swing it, but I'll try.



Y'all got a lot going on coming up. understandable.  I have a bunch of building shutdowns Aug 3/4 that I may be involved in.  If not... Biker garage!



woodwindricky said:


> looks like y'all have the beef and pork covered. Zack, put me down for a smoked turkey and if we have any room, Connie can bring her cheesecake squares for dessert



Roger that!  will get ya on the list for it!  was hoping you'd say something about the cheesecake squares without me begging haha.



tx smoker said:


> YO RICKY!! Glad you could join in the melee. If I might suggest, brine that bird for 2 to 3 days and I'll offer up the BGE to cook it on. Best turkey I'e ever had came of that Egg and I'd give mt first born child and a pint of blood for another one. I used to have a great brine recipe for turkey but seem to have lost it. If anybody has a good recipe to pass long to Ricky for brining a big bird, please do share. He is at a loss as this is his first attempt....help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> hoping to help my brother from another mother,
> Robert



I have a pretty basic Turkey Brine:

for a 1 gallon Batch:

1 gallon water
1 cup Kosher Salt
1 Can OJ concentrate (the frozen tubes)
1 Can Apple Juice Concentrate (the frozen tubes)
1/2 cup Sugar
1/2 Cup White Vinegar
Handful of Garlic Cloves smashed
Aromatics (rosemary, thyme, sage)

Heat to combine then chill with ice and cover bird.  I do at least 12 hours but usually prep the day before.


Has worked well for me anyway.  not the most elaborate, but I won't do a turkey without a brine first anymore.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

@dwdunlap , you were steered in our direction as a person of potential interest.  If you can't make it, feel free to chime in with ideas or just hop on for the conversations


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

Post 2 updated.  Getting good in here!


----------



## tareed94

Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> Robert will have to chime in on the dogs as it's his place.  But let us know on the schedule with your buddy.  At this point a +1 may be needed to help consume some food!



Haha. That's for sure the weekend he's coming in. I know he's got plans with his dad on the 10th, I gotta see what he's got in mind for the weekend. If he's intending to stay at my house most of the weekend I won't be able to make it. If he isn't planning on hanging out the whole weekend I'll likely make the trip early Saturday morning and get my friend Austin to drive down from Dallas to help put a dent in the food. Lol. I should know today or tomorrow if that's a possibility.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

tareed94 said:


> Haha. That's for sure the weekend he's coming in. I know he's got plans with his dad on the 10th, I gotta see what he's got in mind for the weekend. If he's intending to stay at my house most of the weekend I won't be able to make it. If he isn't planning on hanging out the whole weekend I'll likely make the trip early Saturday morning and get my friend Austin to drive down from Dallas to help put a dent in the food. Lol. I should know today or tomorrow if that's a possibility.


Good deal.  A dent will be needed apparently. No one better be leaving hungry that's for sure.


----------



## tx smoker

_"Are dogs welcome? I've got two "little" mutts (40-50 pounds each) that love taking trips."_

Right out of the gate I would say yes, the dogs are welcome. Tracy and I are puppy people but there are a couple of caveats attached. First off, they must be friendly and non aggressive. The world's most spoiled Beagle runs this household. She doesn't mind company as long as the other puppies understand that she is in charge 

The other condition is that nobody else has an objection to them being here. I'd hate to see somebody drive half way across the state for this and have their enjoyment hampered because they happen not to be a puppy person. If your dogs meet Rule #1 and nobody chimes in with an objection, you're good to go as far as I'm concerned.

Do the dogs know how to cook ribs??
Robert


----------



## bigdaddy4760

tx smoker said:


> _"Are dogs welcome? I've got two "little" mutts (40-50 pounds each) that love taking trips."_
> 
> Right out of the gate i wouls say yes, the dogs are welcome. Tracy and I are puppy people but there are a couple of caveats attached. first off, they must be friendly and non aggressive. The world's most spoiled eagle runs this household. she doesn't mind company as long as the other puppies understand that she is in charge
> 
> The other condition is that nobody else has an objection to them being here. I'd hate to see somebody drive half way across the state for this and have their enjoyment hampered because they happen not to be a puppy person. If your dogs meet Rule #1 and nobody chimes in with an objection, you're good to go as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Do the dogs know how to cook ribs??
> Robert


I hope yall get to meet Buzz, not sure if wife will be able to join us yet.


----------



## tx smoker

Some considerations and food for thought (no pun intended):

This is turning into a full-blown weekend event that is starting in earnest on Friday. We need to give some thought to dinner Friday and breakfast Saturday morning. I could toss a big pork loin in to marinate on Thursday then skewer it Friday and slow cook it on the Santa Maria but I don't know if that'd be enough. I do have a bunch of Piedmontese steaks but it'd cost a fortune to feed everybody that's gonna be here :-) I don't mind a bit tossing a few of them, or a roast into the till but it's going to be a pretty good sized crowd Friday. For Saturday breakfast we could probably just make up a ton of breakfast tacos from Friday evening left-overs. Any thoughts? 

I've not heard anybody mention bringing tater salad, macaroni salad, or slaw. I make a pretty mean tater salad. Zach...would you please put me down for a big batch of that? I'll make it Friday while awaiting the arrival of our guests.

This is not hugely critical, just a question of merit. If anybody has any idea what time they may be arriving, please let me know. I'd just hate for you to show up and I'm off running an errand....or picking up more margaritas.

Getting down to the nitty gritty,
Robert


----------



## tx smoker

_"I hope yall get to meet Buzz, not sure if wife will be able to join us yet. "_

Even if the wife can't make it, you gotta bring Buzz!!

Loading up on poop bags,
Robert


----------



## bigdaddy4760

tx smoker said:


> Some considerations and food for thought (no pun intended):
> 
> This is turning into a full-blown weekend event that is starting in earnest on Friday. We need to give some thought to dinner Friday and breakfast Saturday morning. I could toss a big pork loin in to marinate on Thursday then skewer it Friday and slow cook it on the Santa Maria but I don't know if that'd be enough. I do have a bunch of Piedmontese steaks but it'd cost a fortune to feed everybody that's gonna be here :-) I don't mind a bit tossing a few of them, or a roast into the till but it's going to be a pretty good sized crowd Friday. For Saturday breakfast we could probably just make up a ton of breakfast tacos from Friday evening left-overs. Any thoughts?
> 
> I've not heard anybody mention bringing tater salad, macaroni salad, or slaw. I make a pretty mean tater salad. Zach...would you please put me down for a big batch of that? I'll make it Friday while awaiting the arrival of our guests.
> 
> This is not hugely critical, just a question of merit. If anybody has any idea what time they may be arriving, please let me know. I'd just hate for you to show up and I'm off running an errand....or picking up more margaritas.
> 
> Getting down to the nitty gritty,
> Robert


I can grab some fresh bacon from the freezer if needed. Can cook some biscuits if needed also.


----------



## snakehead

I've not been on this site for awhile, so was pretty excited when my very good friend Robert (you know him as tx smoker) send me a message about this event.

I've known Robert for about 11 years now, ever since he built my house.  During that time, he got me back into riding motorcycles (That's also how I met Ricky) and taught me how to brew beer.  Funny thing is, I bought myself a Big Green Egg and started smoking, and pretty soon Robert starting smoking meats too.  I think he was just trying to out-do me (which or course he has).  Then I got into making sausages.  Guess what?  He did too!  And once again, took it even further than me and has now taught me how to make dry aged sausages which I'd been talking about doing for awhile as well as homemade bacon.  By the way, homemade bacon is the bomb!  Once you start making that, you'll NEVER want to buy store bought bacon again!  But I digress...

Needless to say, I'll definitely be there, spending the night, drinking whisky, and enjoying everyones company.  Now for what to bring... I'm thinking about doing something different from everyone else, since it looks like BBQ is mostly covered. As I don't really see seafood being given much attention so far, I'm thinking I'll make some Blackened Fish (Swai) - which by the way I started making Blackened Tilapia at one of Robert's awesome party's a few years back.  In addition, I'll even bring some of my (literally) world famous salsa.

I can also help out with making my awesome Biscuits and Gravy if needed/wanted.

See you all soon!

Gerald
(aka: Chef Don Geraldo)
https://www.geraldskitchen.com


----------



## bigdaddy4760

Any count yet on how many eating?


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

snakehead said:


> I've not been on this site for awhile, so was pretty excited when my very good friend Robert (you know him as tx smoker) send me a message about this event.
> 
> I've known Robert for about 11 years now, ever since he built my house.  During that time, he got me back into riding motorcycles (That's also how I met Ricky) and taught me how to brew beer.  Funny thing is, I bought myself a Big Green Egg and started smoking, and pretty soon Robert starting smoking meats too.  I think he was just trying to out-do me (which or course he has).  Then I got into making sausages.  Guess what?  He did too!  And once again, took it even further than me and has now taught me how to make dry aged sausages which I'd been talking about doing for awhile as well as homemade bacon.  By the way, homemade bacon is the bomb!  Once you start making that, you'll NEVER want to buy store bought bacon again!  But I digress...
> 
> Needless to say, I'll definitely be there, spending the night, drinking whisky, and enjoying everyones company.  Now for what to bring... I'm thinking about doing something different from everyone else, since it looks like BBQ is mostly covered. As I don't really see seafood being given much attention so far, I'm thinking I'll make some Blackened Fish (Swai) - which by the way I started making Blackened Tilapia at one of Robert's awesome party's a few years back.  In addition, I'll even bring some of my (literally) world famous salsa.
> 
> I can also help out with making my awesome Biscuits and Gravy if needed/wanted.
> 
> See you all soon!
> 
> Gerald
> (aka: Chef Don Geraldo)
> https://www.geraldskitchen.com



Welcome to the show Gerald!  Glad to have you aboard.  Thank you for the contributions too.  The Swai sounds awesome and I'm definitely in for some World Famous Salsa!  I got Post 2 updated with those items.  Now I am gonna go get lost in your website for a bit!  Looks awesome!  Thanks again for jumping in.  Looking forward to meeting you and everyone else.

Zach



bigdaddy4760 said:


> Any count yet on how many eating?



Friday - 6-8?
Saturday - 10-15?

Sounds like there are more IN that haven't chimed in here yet so those numbers are real rough at this point an d could be a bit higher than the top guesstimates.  Hoping to have a good count down in the next couple weeks.  But I still think we are sitting pretty on food items.  Honing in the Breakfast stuff will be key too.  I'm gonna add a couple breakfast fatties to the mix too.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

Tentative ideas for "schedule" in post 3:
I say schedule loosely, because it is supposed to be a weekend to relax, learn, teach, share, and enjoy.


Tentative Menu / Schedule
Aim for 15:00 Saturday to have the big items done?

Friday August 9th:

16:00 - Arrival time (open for discussion with Robert)
Dinner - Burgers, Wings, Quick Snacks and eats (or Piedmontese Roast?)
Plenty-o-libations

Start up Maner's trailer for the overnight cooks

Clod
Briskets
Pork Butts
anything else that needs time

Saturday August 10th:

Breakfast - Fatties, Biscuits and Gravy, Eggs, Bacon, yada yada...

Around 15:00? Aim for the main event?  That way those that are just swinging through have time to eat, relax and enjoy the day?

Veritable smorgasbord of food eating pleasures!

Snack the rest of the day away on everything.  Unless we want to try and do a lunch and then a BBQ Dinner?  Thoughts?

Sunday August 11th:

Breakfast tacos with leftover Q.

Pick Up.  Pack Out.  Nap the rest of the day and recover before Monday.





 tx smoker
 , let me know what times you want to run the Brew and Sausage class/tutorial and we can add it in.  Thanks.


----------



## bigdaddy4760

Our favorite baker Christa is building 36 assorted cupcakes for us. I or Cindy will go by and pick them up.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

bigdaddy4760 said:


> Our favorite baker Christa is building 36 assorted cupcakes for us. I or Cindy will go by and pick them up.




oh man!  that is phenomenal!  well done!  

y'all are in for a diabetic treat!


----------



## gmc2003

This get-together sounds like a real doozy. Someone better bring a camera to document the main events. 

Chris


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

gmc2003 said:


> This get-together sounds like a real doozy. Someone better bring a camera to document the main events.
> 
> Chris


ask 

 bigdaddy4760
 ... I am a picture taking whore 


I'm "that guy" that can't keep the smoker closed too 


This should be very well documented.

Thanks for dropping in Chris.


----------



## tx smoker

_"

 tx smoker
 , let me know what times you want to run the Brew and Sausage class/tutorial and we can add it in. Thanks."_

I'd kinda like to keep that open-ended for now in case somebody is coming in from out of town so we can try to work it in around their arrival schedule. I'd hate to set something in stone and somebody miss it because they were an hour later getting here.

trying to accommodate,
Robert


----------



## tx smoker

_"I can grab some fresh bacon from the freezer if needed. Can cook some biscuits if needed also."
_
You're entirely too generous sir!! As of now you're bringing more than your fair share. I have a ton of bacon in the freezer, several different kinds, and several different flavors....all homemade. I'm happy to throw a few pounds into the till if needed for breakfast or to wrap meat with for cooking. Slab bacon I have maple & brown sugar and pepper crusted. There is also Canadian bacon and Buckboard bacon, both smoked and dry aged. I'll probably also make a big batch of breakfast sausage this weekend with Tracy being out of town.

Covering the bases,
Robert


----------



## bigdaddy4760

tx smoker said:


> _"
> 
> tx smoker
> , let me know what times you want to run the Brew and Sausage class/tutorial and we can add it in. Thanks."_
> 
> I'd kinda like to keep that open-ended for now in case somebody is coming in from out of town so we can try to work it in around their arrival schedule. I'd hate to set something in stone and somebody miss it because they were an hour later getting here.
> 
> trying to accommodate,
> Robert


Hopefully we can have a Friday arrival beer sampling.


----------



## tx smoker

_"I've not been on this site for awhile, so was pretty excited when my very good friend Robert (you know him as tx smoker) send me a message about this event.

I've known Robert for about 11 years now, ever since he built my house. During that time, he got me back into riding motorcycles (That's also how I met Ricky) and taught me how to brew beer. Funny thing is, I bought myself a Big Green Egg and started smoking, and pretty soon Robert starting smoking meats too. I think he was just trying to out-do me (which or course he has). Then I got into making sausages. Guess what? He did too! And once again, took it even further than me and has now taught me how to make dry aged sausages which I'd been talking about doing for awhile as well as homemade bacon. By the way, homemade bacon is the bomb! Once you start making that, you'll NEVER want to buy store bought bacon again! But I digress..."_

G-MAN!! It's great to see you my friend. So happy that you're able to join us, both in conversation and in person.

As Bryan and Zach have gone full circle with bourbon, you and I have come full circle with smoking meats and cooking. Everybody, please know that Gerald was the one who introduced me to SMF 7 years ago or a little more after a couple of disastrous attempts at smoking ribs. I guess he felt sorry for me.

When he says his salsa is famous, he's not exaggerating.  His salsa is world-class, award winning stuff. Every time he comes to visit, that's his mandatory contribution to the table.

At the event that Gerald mentioned making blackened fish, there were a ton of protein offerings to choose from but the fish was by far the biggest hit. It was going so fast that one of the guests literally hid a piece so I could have some. I always wait to be the last one through the food line and it would have all been gone by the time I got there. Here is a pic of a meal I made one weekend when Tracy was out of town. The fish is Tilapia and cooked Gerald Style: High heat over the sear burner on cast iron with lots of butter. There is also some BBQ shrimp on the plate, which I will be cooking for our shindig.







Happy to see the G-Man amongst us,
Robert


----------



## tx smoker

_"Hopefully we can have a Friday arrival beer sampling."_

Does a Beagle poop in the yard? Of course we can. There's no way I could have a group of people like y'all here and not open up the beer taps to share.

Checking the Co2,
Robert


----------



## tx smoker

_"This get-together sounds like a real doozy. Someone better bring a camera to document the main events. "_

You can bet your ash tasting butt this will be well documented!! Like Zach, I'm a picture taking whore. I can't seem to fry an egg without taking pictures of it.  Every time I'm cooking and reach for the phone to take a pic Tracy says "more food porn". Most people have pictures of their kids, wives, girl friends, etc....Not me. I have only pics of food, and hundreds of them.

Robert


----------



## tx smoker

_"Any count yet on how many eating?"_

As of yet I have not put pen to paper and started counting. There is still the better part of a month before the event so any number we have now could well change. At this snapshot in time I'm guessing 10 to 12 for Friday and God only knows how many for Saturday.

Taking off my shoes to count high enough,
Robert


----------



## tx smoker

_"16:00 - Arrival time (open for discussion with Robert)"_

Feel fee to come any time. I typically have my first cup of coffee down by 4:00 in the morning so any time on Friday after that is fine.

_"Dinner - Burgers, Wings, Quick Snacks and eats (or Piedmontese Roast?)
Plenty-o-libations"_

Ricky says his 4 burner flattop can handle 24 burgers at a time. He and Connie have offered to cook if we wanna go that route. If so, I'll go buy a bunch of   USDA Prime chuck roast, grind it, and hand press the burgers. No store-bought ground meat here and certainly no pre-packaged burgers. I'll also happily toss a Piedmontese roast or two on the Santa Maria if anybody would like....even if it's just a sample of some REALLY great beef and fill in with burgers. All somebody has to do is say "Roast(s)" and the magic will happen. There is also a large batch of house smoked extra sharp cheddar cheese that will be ready by then to top the burgers with....and maybe some of that homemade pepper crusted bacon?

Another thought I had was that you simply can't do BBQ without pickles. Zach....please put me down for several jars of kosher dills.

Libations are a given. I was going to wait till Saturday to tap the keg but we certainly have enough folks coming Friday to warrant it. Margarita table will also be set up with cups, ice, and salt. Tracy may make a big bowl of Sangria if we have enough ladies present to justify it. I just cant see a bunch of big, burly, bearded BBQ guys sipping Sangria with their pinky finger sticking up.

Hungry thinking about it,
Robert


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

Just sneaking through to check on all these alerts 

I'll reply and update this afternoon!  Hate it when work gets in the way of play...


----------



## tx smoker

MAJOR DISCLAIMER: This event has me thinking WAY too much. It can be dangerous when that happens and I recommend that you leave the room. The collateral damage could be extensive when the lightening bolts come crashing down.

*Thought 1:* Maner made a really good point, probably without realizing it, when he asked how many people to expect. As of now we only have a list of SMF members, nothing else. If each of you that's planning to come could post the total number of people in your group, maybe Zach could add that to the list in post 2. In that way we will have an accurate head count versus just the registered members. Also, for my benefit, could you please note the day and estimated arrival time that you'll be here? I know the arrival time may be off somewhat since it's a month away but it'll at least give me a vague idea for planning purposes.

*Thought 2:* It seems as though most people love a good meatloaf. I was wondering if anybody would want to smoke a meatloaf for Friday...or even Saturday for that matter. The only reason I bring it up is that in the event I go buy chuck roast to grind for burgers, I can get some extra for the meatloaf. I can also get out some Italian sausage to mix with it and some bacon to wrap it with....all homemade of course.

dodging the lightening,
Robert


----------



## bigdaddy4760

tx smoker said:


> MAJOR DISCLAIMER: This event has me thinking WAY too much. It can be dangerous when that happens and I recommend that you leave the room. The collateral damage could be extensive when the lightening bolts come crashing down.
> 
> *Thought 1:* Maner made a really good point, probably without realizing it, when he asked how many people to expect. As of now we only have a list of SMF members, nothing else. If each of you that's planning to come could post the total number of people in your group, maybe Zach could add that to the list in post 2. In that way we will have an accurate head count versus just the registered members. Also, for my benefit, could you please note the day and estimated arrival time that you'll be here? I know the arrival time may be off somewhat since it's a month away but it'll at least give me a vague idea for planning purposes.
> 
> *Thought 2:* It seems as though most people love a good meatloaf. I was wondering if anybody would want to smoke a meatloaf for Friday...or even Saturday for that matter. The only reason I bring it up is that in the event I go buy chuck roast to grind for burgers, I can get some extra for the meatloaf. I can also get out some Italian sausage to mix with it and some bacon to wrap it with....all homemade of course.
> 
> dodging the lightening,
> Robert


I plan to be there around 2:00pm to start setting up. Cindy and Buzz will check into hotel and come out later in the evening to visit.


Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> ask
> 
> bigdaddy4760
> ... I am a picture taking whore
> 
> 
> I'm "that guy" that can't keep the smoker closed too
> 
> 
> This should be very well documented.
> 
> Thanks for dropping in Chris.


Yall have to pad lock your pit doors down. I just know one day Im going open a pit door and Zach will be looking back at me with his camara


----------



## gmc2003

bigdaddy4760 said:


> Yall have to pad lock your pit doors down. I just know one day Im going open a pit door and Zach will be looking back at me.



Now that's a image right there that will give a healthy 20 year old a heart-attack. 

Chris


----------



## tx smoker

_"Yall have to pad lock your pit doors down. I just know one day Im going open a pit door and Zach will be looking back at me with his camara"_

YIKES!! There's a visual I could have done without 

Robert


----------



## tx smoker

Matt_Tex
 You have been tagged due to a possible interest in this event....especially since you only live about 200 yards away. Matt is a neighbor and fellow meat smoking enthusiast and he has an awesome family!! We've shared a lot of war stories and a few meals out on the patio....and his kids love the pool :-) He joined SMF a couple of days ago and I'm hoping to see him chime in and join us.

Welcoming a friend,
Robert


----------



## Matt_Tex

Hey guys,  I am Matt. Ha.  Just wanted to introduce myself.  Hope everyone is well.  I have been reading ya'll posts and looks like I have at least three things in common with all of you.  I like to cook, eat and drink.   I love learning new things about all of those subjects.   Look forward to meeting all of you in August.  Much thanks to Robert for the invite.  I have a Jimmy Buffet Margarita Machine I can contribute.  Its mainly just a glorified ice shaver and blender.  But it looks cool and works well.  It looks like most of the protein is taken care of let me know If I can do a side.  
 Thanks again,  
Matt


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

Post 2 updated.  Let me know if I missed anything.  Thanks.  

And now I have to climb into a giant smoker for a pic!


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

Matt_Tex said:


> Hey guys,  I am Matt. Ha.  Just wanted to introduce myself.  Hope everyone is well.  I have been reading ya'll posts and looks like I have at least three things in common with all of you.  I like to cook, eat and drink.   I love learning new things about all of those subjects.   Look forward to meeting all of you in August.  Much thanks to Robert for the invite.  I have a Jimmy Buffet Margarita Machine I can contribute.  Its mainly just a glorified ice shaver and blender.  But it looks cool and works well.  It looks like most of the protein is taken care of let me know If I can do a side.
> Thanks again,
> Matt


Welcome Matt!  Looking forward to meeting you and yours.  Can't not have a marg machine!  it'll be warm out so some frozen drinks will go down easy.

I think as this grows we can shuffle some stuff around. If there is something particular you are proud of and want to show off, by all means chime in and we can try and work around everyone.  Thanks again.

Zach


----------



## tx smoker

Great God!! This is getting huge!! There will be enough food to feed all of Texas it looks like :-)

Quick update: I just ran into my neighbor/friend/new SMF member Matt while walking the puppies. He posted this morning but apparently the Mods have not released it yet. He and his amazing family will be joining us Friday afternoon and Saturday for the main event.

Zach, I just checked post 2 and it looks like you got everything great job staying on top of everything!! It's a lot to keep up with and I can't help but think it's gonna get bigger. We are gaining steam in a hurry!!

Updating...
Robert


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

tx smoker said:


> Great God!! This is getting huge!! There will be enough food to feed all of Texas it looks like :-)
> 
> Quick update: I just ran into my neighbor/friend/new SMF member Matt while walking the puppies. He posted this morning but apparently the Mods have not released it yet. He and his amazing family will be joining us Friday afternoon and Saturday for the main event.
> 
> Zach, i just checked post 2 and it looks like you got everything great job staying on top of everything!! It's a lot to keep up with and i can't help but think it's gonna get bigger. we are gaining steam in a hurry!!
> 
> Updating...
> Robert




Thanks for the confirmation.  This is definitively growing to what we were hoping for.


----------



## tx smoker

_"Hey guys, I am Matt. Ha. Just wanted to introduce myself. Hope everyone is well. I have been reading ya'll posts and looks like I have at least three things in common...."_

Well it figures, the mods released his post as I was typing. I believe Matt and his amazing wife have a few things in mind for contributions but I'll refrain from comment and let him fill in.

Welcome Matt!! Can't wait to pull out the stops for this one and enjoy more time with you, Erika, and the kids. Glad you decided to join is.

Robert


----------



## tx smoker

_"Thanks for the confirmation. This is definitively growing to what we were hoping for. "_

We were hoping for one thing but realistic expectations were different than hopes. Based on our original expectations, I believe we have already exceeded that by about 500%.....and we still have almost a month to go. Not bad for a first-time gig IMHO :-)

Ya gotta love the TX approach to food!!
Robert


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

tx smoker said:


> Ya gotta love the TX approach to food!!
> Robert



Go Big, Bring Brisket and Beer!


----------



## tareed94

Sorry for the late reply but I wanted to make sure I had all my ducks lined up first. Haha. So my friend Austin is in from Dallas. My friend coming in to Houston is coming in Thursday and is leaving on Monday so I’m good to come up early Saturday morning (tentative plan is 9AM). Austin is planning to be coming because he is intrigued, so there will be two of us. I’ll post a picture later of my two pups, but they’re as sweet as can be. Sadie is a little so/so on male dogs but I’ll make sure she behaves so don’t worry. I’ll be bringing a tent with me. I see nobody has committed to a Bluetooth speaker, I can bring that or I can bring a full radio system that plugs in (more likely since it sounds like we’ll be having a full on party). I’m planning to make some Jenga or Cornhole before then since I don’t see any mention of outdoor games. If there’s anything y’all need us to bring let me know! I’ve got a couple coolers and certainly ain’t afraid to try new recipes and bring stuff to this shindig that I’ve never made before. I’m
Not one to be shy. Haha


----------



## tx smoker

_"Sorry for the late reply but I wanted to make sure I had all my ducks lined up first. Haha. So my friend Austin is in from Dallas. My friend coming in to Houston is coming in Thursday and is leaving on Monday so I’m good to come up early Saturday morning (tentative plan is 9AM). Austin is planning to be coming because he is intrigued, so there will be two of us." _

This is hardly a late reply since we are still almost a month away :-) Great news that you and your friend will be coming to visit. Appreciate your offerings and cannot wait to meet you. Heck, you have a good part of Texas covered just by bringing your friend: Austin from Dallas. Sorry....couldn't pass that up

Looking forward to it,
Robert


----------



## tareed94

tx smoker said:


> This is hardly a late reply since we are still almost a month away :-) Great news that you and your friend will be coming to visit. Appreciate your offerings and cannot wait to meet you. Heck, you have a good part of Texas covered just by bringing your friend: Austin from Dallas. Sorry....couldn't pass that up
> 
> Looking forward to it,
> Robert



Haha. That’s very true. Anything y’all think of that we need let me know. Seems like main courses are well covered. I can try my hand at some Mac and cheese, or desserts. I’ve been cooking and baking a lot longer than I’ve been smoking. Haha


----------



## tx smoker

_"Anything y’all think of that we need let me know. Seems like main courses are well covered. I can try my hand at some Mac and cheese, or desserts. I’ve been cooking and baking a lot longer than I’ve been smoking"
_
Very much appreciate your offer but this event is about you showcasing what *you* are good at and what *you'd* be proud to put your name on and serve to a crowd like this. Obviously you've read through the offerings thus far. I'd encourage you to please think about what you can do to fill any of the blanks you may see. I do like the idea of mac and cheese but if there's something you do particularly well, please make the your offering. If it needs to be cooked here, please let me know so I can be sure to have whatever equipment available that you'll need.

Robert


----------



## tx smoker

MAJOR BREAKFAST MEAT UPDATE!!

I hooked up with my friend Gerald @snakehead Friday afternoon for libations and to do some catching up. We covered a lot of topics but one in particular of major importance. Gerald requested (insisted??) that he make sausage gravy for breakfast Saturday and/or Sunday morning. Far be it from me to argue but I did add one condition: that he use my homemade breakfast sausage. Strange....I didn't get any complaints from him :-) Fast forward to yesterday morning. I realized that I didn't have any breakfast sausage. OH NO!! Somehow I'd managed to run out. This is not good so I immediately set about fixing the problem and made a big batch of it. As I was putting it into the freezer I did a quick inventory of breakfast meats I have on hand to offer up for our event. Here is what I came up with:

-Maple and brown sugar bacon
-Pepper crusted bacon
-Canadian bacon
-Buckboard bacon
-Dried beef
-Breakfast sausage

All of these are homemade of course. Not a bad offering to toss out there for a bit of variety when it comes time to make breakfast.

Checking the coffers,
Robert


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

Post 2 updated.  



 tareed94
 sounds awesome.  Thanks for chiming in and volunterring anything.  I put ya up there for games, Mac, Speaker.  This is just tentative. You are not obligated.  I'm just trying to track any and all ideas.

Looking forward to this shindig!


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

tx smoker said:


> MAJOR BREAKFAST MEAT UPDATE!!
> 
> I hooked up with my friend Gerald @snakehead Friday afternoon for libations and to do some catching up. We covered a lot of topics but one in particular of major importance. Gerald requested (insisted??) that he make sausage gravy for breakfast Saturday and/or Sunday morning. Far be it from me to argue but I did add one condition: that he use my homemade breakfast sausage. Strange....I didn't get any complaints from him :-) Fast forward to yesterday morning. I realized that I didn't have any breakfast sausage. OH NO!! Somehow I'd managed to run out. This is not good so I immediately set about fixing the problem and made a big batch of it. As I was putting it into the freezer I did a quick inventory of breakfast meats I have on hand to offer up for our event. Here is what I came up with:
> 
> -Maple and brown sugar bacon
> -Pepper crusted bacon
> -Canadian bacon
> -Buckboard bacon
> -Dried beef
> -Breakfast sausage
> 
> All of these are homemade of course. Not a bad offering to toss out there for a bit of variety when it comes time to make breakfast.
> 
> Checking the coffers,
> Robert




Variety is the spice of breakfast of the CenTex Gathering...

I believe that's how the saying goes anyways...


----------



## woodwindricky

Alright! this shindig is starting to take off. Thought I'd tease ya'll with a few pics of some dry aged American Pepperoni and Finocchiona I sliced up today. 

the set reddish in color is the pepperoni


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

woodwindricky said:


> Alright! this shindig is starting to take off. Thought I'd tease ya'll with a few pics of some dry aged American Pepperoni and Finocchiona I sliced up today.
> 
> the set reddish in color is the pepperoni


Looks awesome Ricky!  can't wait to try it!


----------



## woodwindricky

Oops! forgot the important pics. My wife was making omelettes on the flat top. I did a rookie mistake, I was so busy eating my omelette that I forgot to take a pic of her making it. At least I got the end result


----------



## bigdaddy4760

woodwindricky said:


> Alright! this shindig is starting to take off. Thought I'd tease ya'll with a few pics of some dry aged American Pepperoni and Finocchiona I sliced up today.
> 
> the set reddish in color is the pepperoni


Looks great


----------



## woodwindricky

Robert, we will be arriving on Friday about 13:30


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

woodwindricky said:


> Oops! forgot the important pics. My wife was making omelettes on the flat top. I did a rookie mistake, I was so busy eating my omelette that I forgot to take a pic of her making it. At least I got the end result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 400573
> View attachment 400574



Excellent!  Good looking breakfast right there!


----------



## tareed94

tx smoker said:


> _"Anything y’all think of that we need let me know. Seems like main courses are well covered. I can try my hand at some Mac and cheese, or desserts. I’ve been cooking and baking a lot longer than I’ve been smoking"
> _
> Very much appreciate your offer but this event is about you showcasing what *you* are good at and what *you'd* be proud to put your name on and serve to a crowd like this. Obviously you've read through the offerings thus far. I'd encourage you to please think about what you can do to fill any of the blanks you may see. I do like the idea of mac and cheese but if there's something you do particularly well, please make the your offering. If it needs to be cooked here, please let me know so I can be sure to have whatever equipment available that you'll need.
> 
> Robert



Fair enough! I'll do some thinking and post back. Right now I'll plan on some mac and cheese (I'll have to do some test batches to make sure I've got it down first ;) ). My problem with cooking/baking is I typically have so many recipes I want to try I often don't repeat them. Lol. My plan with the Mac is to bake it on Friday in a Pyrex pan, then we can just pop it in somewhere to heat it up on Saturday. Not sure if I mentioned, but I'm planning to be there around 9AM on Saturday.



Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> Post 2 updated.
> 
> 
> 
> tareed94
> sounds awesome.  Thanks for chiming in and volunterring anything.  I put ya up there for games, Mac, Speaker.  This is just tentative. You are not obligated.  I'm just trying to track any and all ideas.
> 
> Looking forward to this shindig!



Sounds good! I'm going to start on the games (been wanting to make them anyway, now I have a better excuse) probably this week! I can't wait for this, it's going to be a great time!

Here's a pic of me and the dogs. Kylie is an Australian Shepherd/Blue Heeler mix, and Sadie is some type of herding mutt (she was found on the side of the road).


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

tareed94 said:


> Fair enough! I'll do some thinking and post back. Right now I'll plan on some mac and cheese (I'll have to do some test batches to make sure I've got it down first ;) ). My problem with cooking/baking is I typically have so many recipes I want to try I often don't repeat them. Lol. My plan with the Mac is to bake it on Friday in a Pyrex pan, then we can just pop it in somewhere to heat it up on Saturday. Not sure if I mentioned, but I'm planning to be there around 9AM on Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good! I'm going to start on the games (been wanting to make them anyway, now I have a better excuse) probably this week! I can't wait for this, it's going to be a great time!
> 
> Here's a pic of me and the dogs. Kylie is an Australian Shepherd/Blue Heeler mix, and Sadie is some type of herding mutt (she was found on the side of the road).


awesome.  thanks!  good looking puppers too. Totally sitting still on their own too 

That's how a couple of ours are, unless they are sleeping of course.


----------



## tareed94

Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> awesome.  thanks!  good looking puppers too. Totally sitting still on their own too
> 
> That's how a couple of ours are, unless they are sleeping of course.



No prob! Thanks! Hahaha. Yeah, they were NOT a fan of sitting still for a picture.  Took that for an offer letter on a house last year (won the offer, bailed on the house after the option period because they lied about the extent of the flood damage they repaired).

Yeah they're all energy unless they're sleeping. That's what I want from a dog right now though, high energy is a lot of fun at times.


----------



## tx smoker

_"Robert, we will be arriving on Friday about 13:30 "_

Fantastic Ricky!! Looks like you and Maner will be there within a short time frame of each other.

Robert


----------



## tx smoker

@TXRick you have been tagged due to potential interest in this event. Please drop in and say HI to everybody and give a quick introduction if you don't mind.

Reaching out to a great friend,
Robert


----------



## tx smoker

Zach....I have gotten a private response from @TXRick that he and his wife will be attending. I'm guessing that he may just not be comfortable going out in  a public forum, and I can respect that. When you get time, could you please update post 2 to reflect their attendance?

Rick and his wife are two of our absolute best friends. We have shared many, many meals together....and more than a few motorcycle riding adventures :-) They have been my crash test dummies for pretty much every new creation I have come up with and they have been very instrumental in me developing the flavor profiles for my BBQ that have become very popular. Rick recently bought a small propane smoker from me and he's really starting to get into using it. Hopefully he will embrace the forum and be an active participant here.

Thank you!!
Robert


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

Man, you guys really got me going...when i read through the thread the other day I was on orbitz checkin out flights and hotels! 

Sounds like it is going to be a blast, can't wait for the pictures.


----------



## tx smoker

_"Man, you guys really got me going...when i read through the thread the other day I was on orbitz checkin out flights and hotels! 

Sounds like it is going to be a blast, can't wait for the pictures."_

So what's the verdict? No need for a hotel. I still have one HUGE room available to a guest. You'll be sleeping on a queen sized air bed, but it's a really nice one, and there is a bathroom right outside of that room as well as a built-in wet bar in the room. All you need is an airline ticket and if you get in early enough, I'll happily pick you up at the airport. A rental car may not be a bad idea though if it's in the budget. Personally, I feel that you should be part of the pictures and maybe even taking some yourself, not just seeing them in the forum 

Fueling the fires,
Robert


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

tx smoker said:


> _"Man, you guys really got me going...when i read through the thread the other day I was on orbitz checkin out flights and hotels!
> 
> Sounds like it is going to be a blast, can't wait for the pictures."_
> 
> So what's the verdict? No need for a hotel. I still have one HUGE room available to a guest. You'll be sleeping on a queen sized air bed, but it's a really nice one, and there is a bathroom right outside of that room as well as a built-in wet bar in the room. All you need is an airline ticket and if you get in early enough, I'll happily pick you up at the airport. A rental car may not be a bad idea though if it's in the budget. Personally, I feel that you should be part of the pictures and maybe even taking some yourself, not just seeing them in the forum
> 
> Fueling the fires,
> Robert



Robert,

You are not making it easy are you?

Thanks for the offer of the room as it makes it almost a slam dunk, will let you know what direction I am going to jump soon.

John


----------



## tx smoker

_"You are not making it easy are you?"
_
Actually the exact opposite of that is true. I'm trying to make it as easy as possible so there is no reason for you NOT to join us 

Setting the record straight,
Robert


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

tx smoker said:


> _"You are not making it easy are you?"
> _
> Actually the exact opposite of that is true. I'm trying to make it as easy as possible so there is no reason for you NOT to join us
> 
> Setting the record straight,
> Robert



Gotta love your sense of humor 

Sending you a PM....


----------



## snakehead

woodwindricky said:


> Alright! this shindig is starting to take off. Thought I'd tease ya'll with a few pics of some dry aged American Pepperoni and Finocchiona I sliced up today.
> 
> the set reddish in color is the pepperoni



Damn that looks good!  Love to try them!


----------



## tx smoker

_"Damn that looks good!  Love to try them!"
_
I can't help but think Ricky will be bringing some to this shindig but I bet he also brings some this Saturday for the 65 day aged prime rib. You'll likely get to try some long before the Cen Tex event 

Robert


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

Bacon always gets the attention!


Had a small shindig on Monday with some friends and family in town.  Did a Costco Wagyu Packer, scratch made mac and cheese (with bacon) and Dutch's Beans (also with bacon)

Sorry for the blurry pic haha.  just noticed.  But the brisket ran for almost 18 hours!


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

Smokin' in AZ
  - I'm late to this but I know Robert has rolled out the welcome mat and know the door is open if you can make it.  If not this year, there will be more and it should only get bigger!  Always welcome to swing on through.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

tx smoker
 , I got @TXRick and his wife on the attendance list.  all up to date I believe.


----------



## woodwindricky

tx smoker said:


> _"Damn that looks good!  Love to try them!"
> _
> I can't help but think Ricky will be bringing some to this shindig but I bet he also brings some this Saturday for the 65 day aged prime rib. You'll likely get to try some long before the Cen Tex event
> 
> Robert


Ok, I give! stop twisting my arm


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

G'Morning Y'all!  One day closer!

anyone got any practice cooks in recently?  Looking more more pics for motivation and inspiration!


----------



## tx smoker

Morning Zach!! I have a practice cook coming tomorrow....that sadly you won't be attending since work has gotten in the way of play time. I'll be doing a 65 day aged Certified Angus Beef prime rib on the rotisserie of the Santa Maria. Along with that I'll be doing fresh grilled asparagus with a Parmesan cream sauce (never seen or heard of this before but it sounds good) and grilled mushrooms stuffed with fresh crab meat, butter, and garlic. Hopefully this meal comes out as good as I think its gonna be :-)

Practicing for the gathering,
Robert


----------



## tareed94

Made a batch of mac and cheese this week, it was very good. That said, it was good fresh, it was not as good once heated back up. So if I do that recipe I'll be bringing the sauce separate from the noodles. It's simple at that point, just mix the noodles and sauce together, throw in some cheese, and bake at 350 for 15 minutes.












Started on Jenga Wednesday night and have all the boards cut. I started sanding the boards last night, should finish tonight, and start staining the boards tonight or tomorrow. Hoping to assemble the base tomorrow if I can find my Kreg jig...  The base will have leveling feet in the bottom eventually so it can be tweaked for whatever surface it sits on.

Tomorrow morning I'll start smoking the point of the brisket I cut in half the other day. It'll let me try out my Inkbird thermometer with a long cook. I tested it last night on the grill with some steak, it doesn't like the grill because you lose so much heat when you open the door that it sets off the low temp alarm every time.


----------



## bigdaddy4760

Zach 
Could you update the head count, Kenny, Chris and myself will be there Friday afternoon to help kick stuff off. Cindy and Buzz might come Friday evening after it cools off some for a bit. Cindy and Buzz will be joing us Saturday also.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

bigdaddy4760 said:


> Zach
> Could you update the head count, Kenny, Chris and myself will be there Friday afternoon to help kick stuff off. Cindy and Buzz might come Friday evening after it cools off some for a bit. Cindy and Buzz will be joing us Saturday also.


Outstanding. Will get to it soon!  Glad I get to meet Cindy finally!  Hope you haven't said anything good about me


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

tareed94 said:


> Made a batch of mac and cheese this week, it was very good. That said, it was good fresh, it was not as good once heated back up. So if I do that recipe I'll be bringing the sauce separate from the noodles. It's simple at that point, just mix the noodles and sauce together, throw in some cheese, and bake at 350 for 15 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Started on Jenga Wednesday night and have all the boards cut. I started sanding the boards last night, should finish tonight, and start staining the boards tonight or tomorrow. Hoping to assemble the base tomorrow if I can find my Kreg jig...  The base will have leveling feet in the bottom eventually so it can be tweaked for whatever surface it sits on.
> 
> Tomorrow morning I'll start smoking the point of the brisket I cut in half the other day. It'll let me try out my Inkbird thermometer with a long cook. I tested it last night on the grill with some steak, it doesn't like the grill because you lose so much heat when you open the door that it sets off the low temp alarm every time.


Sounds awesome!  Pics aren't working for me though... Mixing Mac onsite sounds good.  I finally am getting our Mac recipe dialed in. Reheated is getting better.  Hard to balance that.

Excited for Jenga!  We want to make a giant set too!


----------



## tareed94

Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> Sounds awesome!  Pics aren't working for me though... Mixing Mac onsite sounds good.  I finally am getting our Mac recipe dialed in. Reheated is getting better.  Hard to balance that.
> 
> Excited for Jenga!  We want to make a giant set too!



I may try to do another batch this week. I need to have more people to try it though. Lol. I hate wasting it and I can't eat that much mac and cheese. The pictures pull up for me, it's probably because I linked straight from Dropbox. Where do you upload pics to for sharing on here? The others I've done are hosted on the F-150 Forum.

Making it isn't very hard at all, and materials are cheap! Mine is taking a while because I'm staining everything with deck stain. It'll be cooler, and will be protected from the elements if I keep it on my patio.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

tareed94 said:


> I may try to do another batch this week. I need to have more people to try it though. Lol. I hate wasting it and I can't eat that much mac and cheese. The pictures pull up for me, it's probably because I linked straight from Dropbox. Where do you upload pics to for sharing on here? The others I've done are hosted on the F-150 Forum.
> 
> Making it isn't very hard at all, and materials are cheap! Mine is taking a while because I'm staining everything with deck stain. It'll be cooler, and will be protected from the elements if I keep it on my patio.




for the pics, on this forum anyway, I download to my desktop and then upload to a media album, then right click and copy link from the page on SMF.  Or just upload directly below the message box right about----------here (see pic )








This is the Giant Jenga I want to make. sneak some jello shots in there!








Staining is a great idea.  I need to get on making my set too.  always good to have handy for impromptu shenanigans


----------



## tareed94

I don't know how I completely missed the "upload a file" button. Lol. Here's Mac pics. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Oh that is sneaky. Lol. My neighbor asked if I was going to have letters on it to spell words for points, which I hadn't heard of before. Haven't seen the jello shot holder before either. Lol. Staining looks nice, but it does take a good bit longer. Here's the current progress of Jenga.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

tareed94 said:


> I don't know how I completely missed the "upload a file" button. Lol. Here's Mac pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that is sneaky. Lol. My neighbor asked if I was going to have letters on it to spell words for points, which I hadn't heard of before. Haven't seen the jello shot holder before either. Lol. Staining looks nice, but it does take a good bit longer. Here's the current progress of Jenga.


still no pics for some reason...?  now you're just teasing us!


----------



## tareed94

WHAT THE HECK. Those were uploaded to an album on here before copying the image address and doing it that way! I'll try uploading a file now. Are you sure it's not your computer? Lol


----------



## tx smoker

Got a few minutes so I need to jump in here with a few updates.

-Mac & Cheese looks fantastic!! I liken that stuff to bacon: everybody loves it and it's a staple around here. Can't wait to try it.

-I picked up 75# of mesquite wood a couple days ago. Hopefully that will get me to and through the event.

-Tracy and I went to Costco yesterday and started picking up the staples for the event: plates, napkins, plastic cutlery, etc...

-Gonna need to get more margaritas on my next trip to Costco. We are going through that stuff like Grant went through Richmond.

-Ordered ingredients to make 20 gallons of beer, which should be here tomorrow. That along with what's on the floor should give us almost 60 gallons. If we go through all that, we'll just take up a collection and go pick up some nasty commercial beer

-We need to figure out dinner for Friday. The offer to do burgers was tossed out but I have not heard anything. If something else isn't decided, I'm planning to do 2 Piedmontese Tri Tip roasts on the Santa Maria. That will do for a start and we can fill in the rest of the meal as we go....but some input would be nice.

-I placed another order of Piedmontese beef today along with the one I placed a couple weeks ago. Both will deliver day after tomorrow

-A few days ago Zach asked if anybody had been doing trial runs on what they are offering for this event. I had a big shindig last weekend and was afraid of running out of meat so I did a smoked and reverse seared Piedmontese sirloin roast, which is my offering for Saturday. Here are a couple pics

On the smoker about an hour and a half into it






Smoked about 3 hours and onto the sear burner






All done






Sliced and ready to eat






Although I should have pulled it 2 minutes earlier, this was nothing short of spectacular. It was served along with a 65 day aged Certified Angus Beef prime rib and truth be told, a lot of folks, myself included, liked this better than the prime rib. The cook can be seen in much more detail in the Beef sub-forum under a thread titled "65 Day Aged CAB Prime Rib...."

I think that's all for now but I'll keep following what's going on and dropping in with updates as time permits. Side note though: the party last weekend was pretty good sized and Tracy had a blast. It had been a while since we'd done a bigger event so she was reluctant about this one. She is no more though  Thankfully, she is getting on board with this and looking forward to it....WHEW!!

Talk to y'all later,
Robert


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

tareed94 said:


> WHAT THE HECK. Those were uploaded to an album on here before copying the image address and doing it that way! I'll try uploading a file now. Are you sure it's not your computer? Lol



not sure!?  but the attachments are showing up now in the last post haha.  I'll blame it on my work PC...  But i can finally say... it does look great!


----------



## tx smoker

_"not sure!? but the attachments are showing up now in the last post haha. I'll blame it on my work PC... But i can finally say... it does look great! "
_
I'm finally seeing some small pics but not large ones like show up when I post.

If it's your computer Zach, you and I have the same problem because I didn't see anything the first couple attempts either. Did your computer give mine a dose of cyber clap?

Shudder the thought,
Robert


----------



## tareed94

I'm so confused. Lol. I've posted pics before. Maybe I'll have to keep hosting on the F-150 Forum since those seemed to work fine.

But thanks! It's really tasty.


----------



## TXRick

I'm new to the forum (and pretty new to smoking meat) but friends with Robert and Tracy for a while.  I plan on attending this event on Friday and Saturday.  My wife Susan will also attend Sat. morning.  I'll coordinate with Robert on what I can contribute to the festivities.


----------



## woodwindricky

Welcome aboard Rick!


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

tareed94 said:


> I'm so confused. Lol. I've posted pics before. Maybe I'll have to keep hosting on the F-150 Forum since those seemed to work fine.
> 
> But thanks! It's really tasty.



conspiracy theory time haha!  Will just have to see it in person... and eat it... 



TXRick said:


> I'm new to the forum (and pretty new to smoking meat) but friends with Robert and Tracy for a while.  I plan on attending this event on Friday and Saturday.  My wife Susan will also attend Sat. morning.  I'll coordinate with Robert on what I can contribute to the festivities.



Welcome 
T
 TXRick
 !  Looking forward to meeting y'all, and everyone else!


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

*Barely 2 weeks left!* 

Getting excited here!


----------



## tx smoker

_"I'm new to the forum (and pretty new to smoking meat) but friends with Robert and Tracy for a while.  I plan on attending this event on Friday and Saturday.  My wife Susan will also attend Sat. morning.  I'll coordinate with Robert on what I can contribute to the festivities."
_
RICK!! Great to see you amongst us. So happy that you dropped in to see us and say HI.

So Susan won't be here Saturday afternoon for the main event? As much as she loves BBQ that's kind of a surprise.

Welcoming a good friend,
Robert


----------



## tx smoker

*"Barely 2 weeks left!"*

Can't wait!!

IT'S CHRISTMAS TIME IN LAGO!!

The big brown truck arrived yesterday led by that weird little Reindeer with the funky nose and he was bearing tidings of joy. I got several huge boxes of Piedmontese beef and a bunch of beer making ingredients. Looks like I might have to quit my job so I have time to make all the beer....and hopefully learn how to cook a steak in the next two weeks.

Formulating my letter of resignation,
Robert


----------



## bigdaddy4760

tx smoker said:


> *"Barely 2 weeks left!"*
> 
> Can't wait!!
> 
> IT'S CHRISTMAS TIME IN LAGO!!
> 
> The big brown truck arrived yesterday led by that weird little Reindeer with the funky nose and he was bearing tidings of joy. I got several huge boxes of Piedmontese beef and a bunch of beer making ingredients. Looks like I might have to quit my job so I have time to make all the beer....and hopefully learn how to cook a steak in the next two weeks.
> 
> Formulating my letter of resignation,
> Robert


So ready to try the beer


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

bigdaddy4760 said:


> So ready to try the beer


finally caught your attention huh


----------



## tx smoker

Well guys, here's a beer update. I tapped a keg of Czech Amber Lager this morning, which I'll dive into this afternoon. The other tap has a nice blonde ale for Tracy. Since the big brown truck brought all those goodies yesterday, I felt compelled to put them to good use. I made a batch of English Brown Ale and a different blonde for Tracy this morning. The Brown will most likely be set aside for our gathering. If primary fermentation is done by this weekend I'll see about transferring those to secondary and making yet another different blonde and the Irish Red Ale, which is definitely for the party. At that point everything that was delivered yesterday will be on the floor getting happy so more than likely I'll immediately order some more. It'd be nice if I can get a keg of Imperial ESB done and have that ready if people want to try some different stuff. The party tap is not set up to run 2 kegs but with the one on the patio and two in the keg-o-rator, we will have three different beers on tap.

Beer is proof that God wants me to be happy,
Robert


----------



## tx smoker

Couple more updates:

-Ricky 

 woodwindricky
 has decided to give the Santa Maria grill a run. He will be doing his turkey on Saturday with the rotisserie. That grill is now spoken for.

-Still no word on what to do for Friday dinner. Unless we hear anything different, I'm planning to do two Piedmontese Tri tip roasts, also on the rotisserie of the Santa Maria and we can figure out accompaniments at some point.

-I think I may do one of my breakfast quiches on Saturday morning. They are REALLY good and something most folks have not seen. Matter of fact, I did one for Tracy and I not too long ago and it was featured on the carousel. They are that good :-)

-Still planning to do a couple of sirloin roasts for Saturday. There's still plenty of room in the smoker if somebody wants to throw something else in there. At some point when the roasts are getting close, I'll need at least part of the big grill to sear them so we may have to share grill space.

-The beer I made yesterday has kicked off and is churning along nicely. Hopefully it'll be done with primary fermentation by Sunday and I can make the other 10 gallons from my last order....then order some more. Running out of food would be bad but running out of beer would be unspeakable.

Gotta run. Y'all have a great day!!
Robert


----------



## bigdaddy4760

Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> finally caught your attention huh


You so funny


----------



## bigdaddy4760

tx smoker said:


> Couple more updates:
> 
> -Ricky
> 
> woodwindricky
> has decided to give the Santa Maria grill a run. He will be doing his turkey on Saturday with the rotisserie. That grill is now spoken for.
> 
> -Still no word on what to do for Friday dinner. Unless we hear anything different, I'm planning to do two Piedmontese Tri tip roasts, also on the rotisserie of the Santa Maria and we can figure out accompaniments at some point.
> 
> -I think I may do one of my breakfast quiches on Saturday morning. They are REALLY good and something most folks have not seen. Matter of fact, I did one for Tracy and I not too long ago and it was featured on the carousel. They are that good :-)
> 
> -Still planning to do a couple of sirloin roasts for Saturday. There's still plenty of room in the smoker if somebody wants to throw something else in there. At some point when the roasts are getting close, I'll need at least part of the big grill to sear them so we may have to share grill space.
> 
> -The beer I made yesterday has kicked off and is churning along nicely. Hopefully it'll be done with primary fermentation by Sunday and I can make the other 10 gallons from my last order....then order some more. Running out of food would be bad but running out of beer would be unspeakable.
> 
> Gotta run. Y'all have a great day!!
> Robert


This really sounds great. I can always throw some snacking stuff on my grills if needed.


----------



## bvbull200

bigdaddy4760 said:


> This really sounds great. I can always throw some snacking stuff on my grills if needed.



I'll have some u-dust for you when you swing by on the 8th, by the way ;).

Fingers crossed it'll be the commercial packaging, but I'll have the pre-production stuff at least!


----------



## bigdaddy4760

bvbull200 said:


> I'll have some u-dust for you when you swing by on the 8th, by the way ;).
> 
> Fingers crossed it'll be the commercial packaging, but I'll have the pre-production stuff at least!


Sounds great


----------



## woodwindricky

these pics are a tease. if you take Robert up on his sausage making class  you too can make yummy stuff!


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

*10 days left?!?  Y'all ready!*

G'Morning Y'all!  man life gets in the way of fun sometimes.  I'm back it though!

Great looking sticks 

 woodwindricky
 !  Looking forward to trying them!


----------



## tx smoker

Damn Ricky....you got it going on brother!!

Now to the reality of the timing of Ricky's post. That sausage as well as one that I can't pronounce (I just call it "the F-word sausage") will be brought for our shindig but it was also featured last weekend as an appetizer for our 65 day aged prime rib dinner. I will tell you in no uncertain terms that both of them were absolutely incredible!! Even Tracy went overboard with the stuff. Ricky was gracious enough to leave some for us and I made a fantastic Italian salad for dinner Sunday night that had Tracy and I both just drooling. Y'all are gonna love this stuff.

Robert


----------



## tx smoker

*"10 days left?!? Y'all ready!"*
YEE HAW!! Can't wait!! Really looking forward to this one.

_"G'Morning Y'all! man life gets in the way of fun sometimes. I'm back it though!"
_
Welcome back Zach. Nice to see you again sir. I have been pretty busy as of late also so not much help keeping things going here.
_
"Great looking sticks 

 woodwindricky
 ! Looking forward to trying them!"
_
I'm telling y'all, that sausage was amazing. Looking forward to diving into a bit more of that stuff.

Another beer update: Ingredients received last week for 20 gallons of beer are all made and on the floor getting happy. I ordered ingredients yesterday for another 20 gallons which were just dropped off by the big brown truck. Can't promise that I'll get all of this done by party time but I should be able to get at least 10 more gallons ready. One thing though....I'll be generous and share but I'm going to keep a couple kegs in reserve for Tracy and I. Sorry folks, don't want us to run out of beer 

Brewing it up in Lago,
Robert


----------



## tx smoker

Somehow my welcome post for Doug double posted. Sorry about that.


----------



## tx smoker

Well ladies and gentlemen it appears that another great friend of ours and his wife will be joining us for the event. Please give a warm welcome to Doug 
T
 Thorpd01
 He and his wife are are two of the finest people you'll ever know and have been friends of ours for a LONG time. I believe Doug is planning to bring some goodies unlike anything else that's been offered up thus far. This should be fun!!

Zach, could you please add them to the list of attendees?

Welcoming a friend,
Robert


----------



## Thorpd01

Thanks Robert, we are looking forward to learning and most importantly to eating!


----------



## hoity toit

Sounds great, we will do our best to make it on Saturday at least. I have got to check the date. Thanks from New Braunfels, TX.


----------



## Thorpd01

If you are able to go ,you will not be disappointed,  Robert and his lovely wife are great host and it should be a good time for all.


----------



## tx smoker

_"Thanks Robert, we are looking forward to learning and most importantly to eating!"
_
DOUG!! Can't tell you how thrilled I am to see you among us. Welcome to the greatest group of folks on the planet.

Please do tell though....what is your intended attendance schedule for the event and if you could fill us in on what you're planning to bring for the coffers, that would be greatly appreciated.

Kinda curious,
Robert


----------



## tx smoker

_"Sounds great, we will do our best to make it on Saturday at least. I have got to check the date. Thanks from New Braunfels, TX."
_
Well howdy there my New Braunfels brethren!! Great to make your acquaintance. We certainly hope you can make it. Be great to see you and yours (you mentioned plural people) but I'd make a couple of recommendations. Bring swim suits, bring towels, bring sleeping bags, and bring an overnight bag. This is likely to be a party that you won't want to leave facing a two hour drive back home. Be prepared to stay the night. It may not be the Waldorf Astoria but we can make you comfortable....and most importantly, keep you safe.

Rolling out the welcome mat once again,
Robert


----------



## tareed94

So Jenga is about finished, and i need to get started on Cornhole. I've had some things come up recently that have been pretty frustrating which has distracted me from projects. I recently bought a bluetooth receiver for the stereo I'll bring. By far the best bluetooth range I've seen. I can have it playing in the garage and walk all the way to the other side of the house and it still doesn't cut out.

My friend Austin may not be able to make it anymore. He's waiting to hear from insurance, but he wrecked his truck last week. He is 100% okay, but his truck is looking like it may be totaled (best case at this point) due to needing literally every body panel replaced. I'll update for sure once he hears from the insurance adjuster (should be today).


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

tx smoker said:


> Well ladies and gentlemen it appears that another great friend of ours and his wife will be joining us for the event. Please give a warm welcome to Doug @Thorpd01 He and his wife are are two of the finest people you'll ever know and have been friends of ours for a LONG time. I believe Doug is planning to bring some goodies unlike anything else that's been offered up thus far. This should be fun!!
> 
> Zach, could you please add them to the list of attendees?
> 
> Welcoming a friend,
> Robert



Updated!  The list grows!



hoity toit said:


> Sounds great, we will do our best to make it on Saturday at least. I have got to check the date. Thanks from New Braunfels, TX.



Awesome!  Glad to have ya.  Going to be a great weekend I do believe.  I'll put ya on the list just in case.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

Another day closer!  My belly is ready for this.  Been training for months now


----------



## snakehead

woodwindricky said:


> View attachment 401656
> View attachment 401657
> View attachment 401658
> View attachment 401659
> View attachment 401661
> View attachment 401662
> View attachment 401663
> View attachment 401664
> View attachment 401665
> View attachment 401667
> 
> these pics are a tease. if you take Robert up on his sausage making class  you too can make yummy stuff!



Yep, I'm all out now so will need to make some time (post event in fairness to @txsmoker) to make some more.  Still looking for a great recipe for Spanish Chorizo as well. Also need to make some more bacon!! :)


----------



## snakehead

Thorpd01 said:


> Thanks Robert, we are looking forward to learning and most importantly to eating!



Looking forward to seeing you two!


----------



## snakehead

Yeah, looks like I was able to get Friday off!  Looking forward to a 3 day party weekend! :)


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

snakehead said:


> Yeah, looks like I was able to get Friday off!  Looking forward to a 3 day party weekend! :)



Woot!  It's gonna be a great weekend!  Brew and Que galore. I feel I may need to take Monday off as a recovery day


----------



## tx smoker

_"Still looking for a great recipe for Spanish Chorizo as well. Also need to make some more bacon!! :)"
_
Bacon is easy and only takes a few minutes to get set up to cure. Insofar as the  Spanish Chorizo goes, drop into the  Sausage sub forum here. I guarantee that you'll find somebody who has a great recipe that they are more than willing to share. This place has a lot more uses than just BBQ and planning events 

Certain you'll find something,
Robert


----------



## tx smoker

_"Woot!  It's gonna be a great weekend!  Brew and Que galore. I feel I may need to take Monday off as a recovery day "
_
Too funny Zach!! I was sitting on the patio yesterday afternoon sipping a Czech Amber Lager and thought I should take Monday off also so sent notice to the office that I'd be taking a 4 day weekend. Being that I'm a one-man-show and the only person in the company that can do what I do, they weren't happy but they're just going to have to adapt. Everybody else has taken a vacation this Summer so it's my turn now!!

Robert


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

tx smoker said:


> _"Woot!  It's gonna be a great weekend!  Brew and Que galore. I feel I may need to take Monday off as a recovery day "
> _
> Too funny Zach!! I was sitting on the patio yesterday afternoon sipping a Czech Amber Lager and thought I should take Monday off also so sent notice to the office that I'd be taking a 4 day weekend. Being that I'm a one-man-show and the only person in the company that can do what I do, they weren't happy but they're just going to have to adapt. Everybody else has taken a vacation this Summer so it's my turn now!!
> 
> Robert


I am pretty booked up on my remaining vacation/PTO so Monday is just gonna have to suck 

I think I can say in advance that it'll be worth it though!


----------



## tareed94

Did a test stack last night and got the bottom of the rest of the boards stained. Just gotta wait the 72 hours for them to cure completely and it'll be set for our event. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			











I think I fixed my picture issue. I realized just now that when I set up the albums on here that I set them to private.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

tareed94 said:


> Did a test stack last night and got the bottom of the rest of the boards stained. Just gotta wait the 72 hours for them to cure completely and it'll be set for our event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I fixed my picture issue. I realized just now that when I set up the albums on here that I set them to private.


Pictures!!!! 


Love the two tone!  that looks awesome.  Need to get on that project here too at some point... There's always a list.


----------



## tareed94

Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> Pictures!!!!
> 
> 
> Love the two tone!  that looks awesome.  Need to get on that project here too at some point... There's always a list.



Helps when the albums aren't private. 

Thanks! It's definitely a lot more time consuming to go back and forth between stains, but I love it. Had to go maroon and white. Lol.


----------



## bigdaddy4760

Giant Jenga with Jello shots.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

bigdaddy4760 said:


> Giant Jenga with Jello shots.
> View attachment 401978


That's the one I'm gonna make someday!


----------



## bigdaddy4760

Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> That's the one I'm gonna make someday!


Cody is going to build some


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

bigdaddy4760 said:


> Cody is going to build some


of course he is 

He's finishing up my board now!  it's almost done!


----------



## GreytQ

Thanks again for making me feel welcome here on the SMF and for the invitation to the CenTex Que & Brew next weekend.  I'm supposed to be introducing a guest speaker at a gardening event on Saturday, August 10th.  If I can get a stand-in to cover for me, my husband and I would love to come down to Lago Vista to join you guys.

I'm racking my brain, trying to think of what I can bring as my contribution.  I am such an amateur compared to the rest of you.  I'll see what I can come up with in the next couple of days.  On August 3rd, I'll find out if I can get out of this meeting on the 10th and will confirm our plans.

For now, put me down with my Plus One (hubby).  We hope to be there 11-ish on Saturday morning.

Lois


----------



## tx smoker

_"Thanks again for making me feel welcome here on the SMF and for the invitation to the CenTex Que & Brew next weekend.  I'm supposed to be introducing a guest speaker at a gardening event on Saturday, August 10th.  If I can get a stand-in to cover for me, my husband and I would love to come down to Lago Vista to join you guys."
_
You're more than welcome!! This really is the best forum on the planet. Nothing but nice, friendly, and helpful folks here. We are thrilled at the possibility of you making an appearance and have fingers crossed that it all works out.

_"I'm racking my brain, trying to think of what I can bring as my contribution.  I am such an amateur compared to the rest of you.  I'll see what I can come up with in the next couple of days.  On August 3rd, I'll find out if I can get out of this meeting on the 10th and will confirm our plans."
_
Don't beat yourself up over an offering. Whatever you're comfortable with will be well received, I can promise you that. Another thing to consider, at one point we were all beginners. This forum is where most of us have honed our skills and you're on the way to becoming a world-class pit master, I sense that already. Additionally, there will be several other "amateurs" among us so fret not. Truth be told, we are all amateurs. That means we don't get paid for it 

_"For now, put me down with my Plus One (hubby).  We hope to be there 11-ish on Saturday morning."_

Looking forward to it!! Just send me a PM if things work out and I'll give you the address.

Robert


----------



## tx smoker

_"Thanks again for making me feel welcome here on the SMF and for the invitation to the CenTex Que & Brew next weekend. " 
_
I forgot to mention this from your intro thread in Roll Call. If your friend(s) / neighbor(s) want to accompany you next weekend, certainly feel free to bring them along. Based on the menu offerings I don't think we will be lacking for food, that's for sure. If they are as big into grilling and smoking as you mentioned, I'd encourage you to introduce them to the forum, possibly have them join, and pass along the link to this thread. At this point there may be enough time to read the entire thing before next Friday 


Had another brain cramp,
Robert


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

GreytQ said:


> Thanks again for making me feel welcome here on the SMF and for the invitation to the CenTex Que & Brew next weekend.  I'm supposed to be introducing a guest speaker at a gardening event on Saturday, August 10th.  If I can get a stand-in to cover for me, my husband and I would love to come down to Lago Vista to join you guys.
> 
> I'm racking my brain, trying to think of what I can bring as my contribution.  I am such an amateur compared to the rest of you.  I'll see what I can come up with in the next couple of days.  On August 3rd, I'll find out if I can get out of this meeting on the 10th and will confirm our plans.
> 
> For now, put me down with my Plus One (hubby).  We hope to be there 11-ish on Saturday morning.
> 
> Lois


Got you and your +1 on the list!  Don't worry about pushing off current plans if you don't want to.  Unless you want to use us as an excuse that is 

I make a good scapegoat.


----------



## tx smoker

Time for another update.

BEER: Sadly I'm running of of time and will not get the last 10 gallons done before the event. We will however have 8 kegs: 6 on the floor and 2 on tap in the utility room. One of the 6 will get tapped on the patio Friday afternoon.

ADDRESS: Thus far only one person has sent me a PM asking for my address. Some of you already know where we live of course, but there are others that have never been here before.

GENERAL: I have several crock pots, a couple of electric skillets with lids, and a huge electric roasting pan that can be used to keep food warm if necessary.

WEATHER: The extended forecast is saying it's going to be HOT!! We will likely be in triple digit temps. Dress comfortably, drink lots of fluids (beer and margaritas) to stay hydrated, and plan to spend a bunch of time in the pool.

FOOD: I noticed a strange absence in the menu offerings. Nobody is planning to bring Cole Slaw. Anybody feel like making some? If you're inclined to do it but don't have a recipe, let me know. I have one that is really easy but really, really good.

MARGARITAS: Well as fate would have it, Tracy and I went through a lot of the stuff I bought a few weeks ago so stopped today and got two more cases and a few racks of St. Louis pork ribs that I may play with Saturday. I'll be making at least one more trip to Costco so if we are looking low again on the margaritas, I'll just grab some more.

FRIDAY DINNER: Still no thoughts from anybody on what to do for dinner Friday. Anybody have any ideas? Ricky offered to do burgers and I offered to buy the Chuck Roast, grind the meat, and press the burgers. No response though. I'm still planning to do a couple of Piedmontese Beef tri tips on the rotisserie if nothing else comes to light but we will need to figure out what to serve with them. 

ICE: Although my ice maker will do 100# of ice a day it only holds 30# in the bin. I started bagging ice today and will get a bunch set aside in case the ice maker can't keep up.

I think that's it for now.....
Robert


----------



## snakehead

Got together with 

 tx smoker
 last night and discussed next weekends festivities over dinner and drinks. Here’s a little precursor to the event.


----------



## tareed94

Y’all, I can vouch that the premix margaritas are good. HEB was giving out samples earlier so I stopped to get a little taste. She gave me a taste of each flavor (mango is WAY too sweet) and they’re great!


----------



## tx smoker

Lookin' good buddy....real good!! Glad you decided to join up at the house. This was a basic meal but it sure beat the heck out of fried cheese curds at Chili's 

See ya next Friday!!
Robert


----------



## tx smoker

_"Y’all, I can vouch that the premix margaritas are good. HEB was giving out samples earlier so I stopped to get a little taste. She gave me a taste of each flavor (mango is WAY too sweet) and they’re great!"
_
Interesting story. That's precisely how Tracy found the margaritas we have been enjoying. Shopping at HEB, stopped at the sample table, liked it, and got a couple bottles. Then I found the exact same stuff at Costco for a lot less money. Same bottle, same margarita, and even the same label, just different writing due to it being re-labeled for Kirkland.

It's good stuff!!
Robert


----------



## tareed94

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. Can’t wait to meet everyone next weekend! Got a some chicken breast, pig shots, a few different “poppers” from a local meat market, boneless pork ribs, and some sausage rounds on the smoker with some strawberry margarita in the RTIC. Gotta get a preview of next weekend.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

howdy y'all!  sorry.  life got in the way the past few days....  back on the saddle for now.

As for dinner Friday, I think Burgers would be a quick easy and a crowd pleaser for sure.  



 snakehead
 that's some good looking vittles!



 tareed94
 same to you!  excited for this!


----------



## tx smoker

_"Hope everyone is having a good weekend. Can’t wait to meet everyone next weekend! Got a some chicken breast, pig shots, a few different “poppers” from a local meat market, boneless pork ribs, and some sausage rounds on the smoker with some strawberry margarita in the RTIC. Gotta get a preview of next weekend. "
_
Great looking stuff and we appreciate the menu offerings. It appears as though it'll all be cooked when you get here, but I still feel compelled to check. Are you going to need cooker space for anything? I'm only asking so that if you do, I can make sure to have it available for you.

Robert


----------



## tareed94

tx smoker said:


> Great looking stuff and we appreciate the menu offerings. It appears as though it'll all be cooked when you get here, but I still feel compelled to check. Are you going to need cooker space for anything? I'm only asking so that if you do, I can make sure to have it available for you.
> 
> Robert



No sir, no smoker space needed. I'll need a burner somewhere though for cheese sauce for the mac and cheese though. 

It does not look like I'll be able to get cornhole done though unfortunately.


----------



## tx smoker

_No sir, no smoker space needed. I'll need a burner somewhere though for cheese sauce for the mac and cheese though. _

Fair enough. I believe we can accommodate you with that request 

Robert


----------



## tx smoker

I have a request where beer and margaritas are concerned. Please taste either or both before pouring yourself a full cup. If you do pour a full cup, please make sure to drink it. It pains me to go around the day after a party and see a dozen or more half-full cups all over the place. I guess I only ask that people please take into consideration the time, effort, and expense involved getting this stuff ready. We don't mind a bit sharing but it sucks to see it go to waste. Although I make the beer at home, it's not free to do it 

Thank you!!
Robert


----------



## snakehead

tx smoker said:


> Lookin' good buddy....real good!! Glad you decided to join up at the house. This was a basic meal but it sure beat the heck out of fried cheese curds at Chili's
> 
> See ya next Friday!!
> Robert



Sure as heck did, and it’s always good times hanging out with you  thanks again!


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

It's almost game time!


----------



## tx smoker

_"It's almost game time!"
_
So....when you get to the stadium for the game, there are multiple entrances. Please do not go to the front door, especially if you're parked in the driveway. You'd just about need to call Uber for a ride to the front door. At the back end of the garage is a second entrance. That door will be unlocked, you're family, we are expecting you, so just come on in. I'd also ask that you please not ring the doorbell. It drives the dog nuts wondering who has come to see her now. When you get into the house, just walk into the rotunda and turn left. You can either go through the kitchen or down the hall between the kitchen and dining room. Either will take you to the door that leads to the patio. Another option is just go down the short set of stairs at the back end of the driveway and follow the yellow brick road through the gate into the back yard. That will take you directly to the pool and the patio.

Vacuuming the welcome mat,
Robert


----------



## tx smoker

_"On August 3rd, I'll find out if I can get out of this meeting on the 10th and will confirm our plans."
_
@GreytQ   Just curious....what's the verdict? Will you and yours be joining us? Sure would be great to meet you!!

Forever hopeful,
Robert


----------



## tx smoker

Hey y'all...I just finished slicing a small batch of Buckboard Bacon that I smoked last Sunday. This is to add to the breakfast food coffers for our event.

Here it is alongside a Piedmontese Beef brisket flat






A couple pics of it sliced











Anybody wanna try some? This is really good stuff!!

Sweetening the pot,
Robert


----------



## tx smoker

Well folks, Zach made the final decision on dinner for Friday night....that being hamburgers. There have been several things added to my plate for this event and as of now I don't have time to buy the meat, grind it, and press the patties. I just ordered 24 1/4 pound, 85% lean hamburger patties from Piedmontese Beef, along with a few other goodies :-) I also have two 4-packs of 1/4 pound hot dogs (also Piedmontese Beef) in the freezer that we can get out if necessary. Never had their hamburgers but I'll tell you that the dogs are amazing!! Even Tracy loves them and has asked for them on a few occasions. Now we need buns, tomatoes, lettuce, onions, cheese, tater chips, more pickles, etc....

Off to Costco again!!
Robert


----------



## Thorpd01

tx smoker said:


> Well folks, Zach made the final decision on dinner for Friday night....that being hamburgers. There have been several things added to my plate for this event and as of now I don't have time to buy the meat, grind it, and press the patties. I just ordered 24 1/4 pound, 85% lean hamburger patties from Piedmontese Beef, along with a few other goodies :-) I also have two 4-packs of 1/4 pound hot dogs (also Piedmontese Beef) in the freezer that we can get out if necessary. Never had their hamburgers but I'll tell you that the dogs are amazing!! Even Tracy loves them and has asked for them on a few occasions. Now we need buns, tomatoes, lettuce, onions, cheese, tater chips, more pickles, etc....
> 
> Off to Costco again!!
> Robert


Robert, Sue and I would be happy to help out with di,her on Friday, we could bring buns, condiments and all the  vegetable fixings,  let me know how many are coming and what you would like to have and we will do.that.


----------



## tx smoker

Thank you Doug!! That takes a huge load off of me. At this snapshot in time we are looking at about 15 people for dinner Friday. There could be a few others that come dragging in though.

WHEW!!
Robert


----------



## tx smoker

DOUG: I wrote my reply yesterday but apparently didn't hit the send button. Don't think I've ever done that before :-)

ZACH: Looky at what Santa Claus brought...just for you. He did ask that you share though






We had a visitor stop by and ask where the line was to get BBQ. I told him he was a few days early so he'll probably be back this weekend.







EVERYBODY: One day to go!! Can't wait to see all of you. As of now we do in fact have 8 kegs of beer so we should be good there. I have stock piled about 80# of ice and will get 20 more in the freezer to ensure we don't run out. It's gonna be hot!! When I checked the forecast yesterday they were saying high temps of 103. That means more like 107 to 108. For all of you that are planing to camp out, you may want to consider "camping" on the floor in the game room. There's no way in the world I could sleep with it that hot and I don't expect any of you to. If everybody crashes in there that room may look like a BBQ junkie's version of a crack house but it'll be a lot more comfortable than sleeping outside in the heat.

Ribs and sirloin roasts are defrosting and my Piedmontese Beef order will be here today, which includes the burgers for Friday. Got some cool news too. Joe, my sales manager at Piedmontese has shipped a box full of promotional goodies down for our gathering. I have no idea what will be in the box but it's still a great gesture...and a pretty strong indication that perhaps I've spent too much money with him the past couple months  If anybody is inclined to take a look at the absolute best beef I've ever eaten, here is the link 

https://www.piedmontese.com/   Should you decide to give it a try, please let me know. Joe gave me a special promo code that will get you a considerable discount any time. You don't need an advertised sale, just enter the code and you'll see the price drop a bunch. He said I could share it but asked that I do so on an individual basis versus putting it out there publicly.

I'll be in town a bit later today as well as tomorrow early. If anybody can think of anything we / they need to be successful with your cooking endeavors, please let me know and I'll take care of it.

Gotta run for now....
Robert


----------



## snakehead

tx smoker said:


> Well folks, Zach made the final decision on dinner for Friday night....that being hamburgers. There have been several things added to my plate for this event and as of now I don't have time to buy the meat, grind it, and press the patties. I just ordered 24 1/4 pound, 85% lean hamburger patties from Piedmontese Beef, along with a few other goodies :-) I also have two 4-packs of 1/4 pound hot dogs (also Piedmontese Beef) in the freezer that we can get out if necessary. Never had their hamburgers but I'll tell you that the dogs are amazing!! Even Tracy loves them and has asked for them on a few occasions. Now we need buns, tomatoes, lettuce, onions, cheese, tater chips, more pickles, etc....
> 
> Off to Costco again!!
> Robert



I'm happy to do the grilling for you if you'd like.  I'll also pick up some chips to go with the burgers/dogs too since I'm getting tortilla chips anyway.


----------



## tareed94

I started thinking about the heat and meant to ask about crashing on the floor. Haha. I'll bring a twin air mattress and bedding. Thanks so much Robert! Can't wait to meet everyone Saturday morning! I'm planning to get there in time to snag some breakfast.


----------



## tx smoker

_"I'm happy to do the grilling for you if you'd like.  I'll also pick up some chips to go with the burgers/dogs too since I'm getting tortilla chips anyway."
_
Ricky and Connie have offered to do the burgers Friday. If you wanna help you'll probably wind up in a fight with Connie over her 4-burner flat-top :-) Rumor has it that she's pretty protective of that thing 

I guess since Doug has offered to jump in on all the other stuff, maybe you and he can coordinate who is getting what. No need to have 47 bags of potato chips here 

I just got back from Costco. Got the shrimp and pickles as well as two more cases of margaritas. Most of the rest of the stuff we either already had or picked up a couple weeks ago. We now have 23 2-liter bottles of margaritas to go along with the 8 kegs of beer. Hopefully that will be enough. All that's left for me to get are more taters for the tater salad and napkins. Can't believe that Costco didn't have any. Oh well, I can grab those at the little grocery store here in Lago.

Almost done shopping,
Robert


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

Twas the night before Q'Fest, when all through the house
not a pitmaster was sleeping, not even an ounce.
The Briskets were trimmed, by a knife with care
In hopes that St. Smokey soon would be there.

The Que'ers were restless all antsy in their beds
while visions of mesquite smoke danced in their heads.
And a chef in their apron, and me with my wrap
had just settled our meats for a short nights nap

When out on the patio arose such a clatter
I sprang from my bed to check the matter
Away to my app I flew like a flash
unlocked my phone, and loaded the stats

Another split was added, the temps adjusted
pushing onward, the stall to be busted
When to my longing eyes, a sight did appear
but a beautiful brisket, the end is near

The barq was dark and beautifully set
time to wrap, cooler, and rest
More rapid than eagles, the hunger came
the seasonings whistled and called their names;

Dash of Salt and Pepper!
Now Garlic, and Onion!
On, Sugar! On, Cumin!
On, Cayenne and Paprika!
To the front of the nostrils!
To the olfactory glands!
Now carve away! Serve Away!
There's Que to be had!





That's about all I can muster right now,but I had a laugh.  Can't wait to see y'all tomorrow and this weekend!  Pic for attention....













 chilerelleno
 , you may like my homage  @gmc2003  as well!


Cheers Y'all and here's to a great first of many events to come!

G'night Y'all

-Zach


----------



## Thorpd01

Good one, a renaissance man, griller by day and poet by night, I am impressed!


----------



## chilerelleno

The Smokehouse Poet strikes again.

Y'all Eat, Drink and Be Merry.

First person to get drunk and pass out must be stripped to the waist, slathered in BBQ sauce and garnished with chopped cilantro.
TX BBQ version of Tarred-n-Feathered.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

Looks like it's going to be GOOD! 

Sorry I am missing it....next year, fingers crossed.

Can't wait for the pictures.

John


----------



## tareed94

Can't wait to see everyone tomorrow morning! My friend Austin for sure won't make it. He did buy a new truck yesterday, but he found out his brother is moving tomorrow so he's gonna go help with that. But I'll be there with my two pups, planning to leave between 5 and 6 AM so should be there between 8 and 9AM.


----------



## hoity toit

I am shattered that I can't make it. I was looking forward to meeting y'all.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

I'll be sneaking out early (hopefully) and loading the truck.  Pits, food, awning, odds and ends to head out and start drinking... I mean setting up...

It's game time y'all!


----------



## GreytQ

Well, folks . . . I held my breath till the last minute and, sure enough, my "stand-in" for this meeting tomorrow has bailed on me.  We're not gonna make it to this weekend's shindig.  I can't tell you how disappointed I am.  Enjoy a cold one for me and have a greyt time!!! 

I'll definitely be there next time!  Stay cool!!!

Lois


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan

Gotta throw at least one pic up right?!







3 hours in at this point on brisket and butt


----------

